# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Prostatakrebs diagnostiziert

## neunundzwanzig

Vorab: ich habe diesen Beitrag in ähnlicher Form schon in einem anderen Forum geschrieben. Ich hoffe es ist ok, wenn ich diesen hier nochmals zusammenfasse, da mich die ganze Sache ziemlich beschäftigt.

Mein Vater hat seit gestern die Diagnose Prostatakrebs. Er ist 66 Jahre alt und festgestellt wurde ein PSA-Wert von 8 (allerdings im Rahmen einer ganz anderen Untersuchung). Daraufhin wurde eine Biopsie mit 12 Proben gemacht, bei der 30 % der Proben positiv auf Krebs getestet wurden. Soweit ich weiss, konnte nichts ertastet werden. Der Arzt hat angeblich gesagt, dass sich der Krebs vermutlich in einem frühen Stadium befindet, und dass lediglich eine Seite befallen wäre. 

Dazu muss ich noch sagen, dass der Arzt wohl gesagt haben muss, dass der Wert, der die Entzündungen misst (ich denke mal das ist der PSA-Wert?), sehr hoch wäre (ich meine über 100), aber dass dies wahrscheinlich an der Operation und der daraus folgenden Entzündung läge.

Aus dieser Partin-Tabelle werde ich nicht schlau. Zudem weiss ich weder den Gleason-Wert, noch die Einteilung nach dem TNM-System (und auch nicht, anhand welcher Kriterien diese vorgenommen wird).

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, ist Prostatakrebs heilbar, wenn er noch nicht aus der Kapsel ausgebrochen ist. Ich habe ziemliche Angst davor, dass dies ggfs. bei meinem Vater schon geschehen ist. Kann man anhand der obigen Daten vielleicht schon eine (ganz grobe) Einschätzung machen?

Was mich irritiert: Der Arzt hat gesagt, es kämen zwei Möglichkeiten in Frage:

1) Operation mit 2 Wochen Krankenhaus und 3 Wochen Reha
2) Bestrahlung mit 30 Sitzungen (welche Bestrahlung genau weiss ich nicht)

(Mein Vater war erstmal so geschockt, dass er wohl garnicht so genau zugehört hatte. Er hatte nicht mit einem Krebs gerechnet, da auch der Arzt dies für die geringere Wahrscheinlichkeit hielt).

Ich hatte bisher den Eindruck es gäbe da noch mehr Möglichkeiten? Oder ist der Krebs möglicherweise so weit fortgeschritten, dass es keine andere Möglichkeit mehr gibt. Das würde doch eigentlich der Aussage, dass sich der Krebs in einem relativ frühen Stadium befindet, widersprechen?

Ich wäre Euch/Ihnen sehr dankbar für eine Antwort.

Weitere Informationen bekomme ich hoffentlich bald, wenn wir den genauen Befund incl. Gleason-Wert zugeschickt bekommen.

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo!

Bitte schaut Euch auf der Startseite unter "Erster Rat" die umfassende Übersicht von Rainer Damm und lest Euch das in Ruhe und intensiv durch. Dann wisst Ihr schon sehr viel mehr.

Den Gleason-Score (sehr wichtig!!) hat mit ziemlicher Sicherheit der Urologe Deines Vaters; er soll Euch auch konkret mitteilen, welcher Wert über 100 lag. Der PSA-Wert war das vermutlich nicht, wenn er vor kurzer Zeit (wann genau?) noch bei 8 lag, es sei denn, Dein Vater hat eine Prostataentzündung oder andere kurzfristig PSA-erhöhende Dinge liegen vor.

Bleibt vor allen Dingen ruhig. Es gibt keinen Grund, irgend etwas zu überstürzen. Ihr könnt in Ruhe, d.h. zumindest in den nächsten 6 - 8 Wochen, alles überlegen, hier im Forum diskutieren und dann eine Entscheidung treffen.

Kopf hoch!! Hier im Forum gibt es viele Leute, die sich noch viele Jahre nach ihrer Krebsdiagnose pudelwohl fühlen.

Alles Gute und viele Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## neunundzwanzig

So, hier nun der pathologische Befund:
--------------------------------------
Makroskopie:

1. (rechts): Stanzzylinder von zusammen ca. 8cm Länge
2. (links): Stanzzylinder von zusammen ca. 9,5cm Länge

Zusammenfassende Diagnose und Begutachtung:

1. Prostatastanzbiopsien der rechten Seite mit Hyperplasie von Prostatadrüsen sowie nodulären Fibrosearealen. Schüttere periduktale Entzündung. Tumorfreies periprostatisches Bindegewebe.

2. Prostatastanzbiopsien der linken Seite, ebenfalls mit Hyperplasie von Prostatadrüsen und nodulärer Fibrose. Daneben jedoch Infiltration des Prostatagewerbes durch ein teils kriböses, teils mikroglanduläre, mäßig bis wenig differenziertes pluriformes gewöhnlich-hellzelliges Adenokarzinom der Prostata (es werden 30% des Gewebes des vorliegenden Stanzzylinders karzinominfiltriert). Tumorfreies Gewebe der Prostatakapsel sowie tumorfreies periprostatisches Bindegewebe.

Gleason-Score 7 (Muster 3+4). Damit liegt gem. UICC ein G3, gemäß dem urologischen Arbeitskreis ein G2b vor. Eine extraprostatische Ausbreitung des vorliegenden Prostatakarzinoms ist nicht zu sichern. Ggfs. ist dieses auch noch auf einen Prostataseitenlappen beschränkt.

Die klinische Verdachtsdiagnose ist damit nur zu bestätigen.

--------------------------------------

Frage jetzt: Was heisst das genau? Dass sich der Tumor noch in der Kapsel befindet? Und welche weiteren Untersuchungen sollte man - bevor man sich für eine mögliche Therapie entscheidet - noch machen???

----------


## Patrick

Hallo "29"

Ja, der Tumor ist zumindest nach dem Biopsiebefund auf die Kapsel
beschränkt und so wie es aussieht auch nur auf einen Prostatalappen.

Auch wenn der Befund nicht gerade schön ist, dein Vater hat sehr sehr gute
Chancen ( nach den von dir eingestellten Werten ) eine vollständige Heilung
zu erlangen !

Allerdings kommen da jetzt wieder die unterschiedlichsten Ansätze zum Tragen.
Wobei ich einen nicht ganz verstehe... " die 30 Bestrahlungen " Ich weiss nicht
ob ein PC, auch wenn es noch "klein" und ggf. auf einen Prostatalappen beschränkt ist mit 30 Bestrahlungen geheilt werden kann. Dies müßte dann ggf. ein Strahlentherapeut beurteilen.
Bzgl. einer OP ist zumindest der Allgemeinzustand deines Vaters auch ein
Kriterium.
Anhand der Werte wäre dein Vater aber evtl. ein Kandidat für SEEDS oder aber die Brachytherapie mit HDR Afterloading ( siehe mein Profil )

Wie du siehst, hat dein Vater eine Menge Möglichkeiten mit kurativen Ansatz, d.h. die eine Heilung herbeiführen können. Ausserdem bleibt noch
die Hormonblockade.

Also Kopf hoch, dein Vater hat eine Menge Möglichkeiten die zur Genesung führen können !

P.

----------


## neunundzwanzig

Danke erstmal für die Antwort. Was Seeds und die Brachytherapie ist werde ich ja nachlesen können. Was mir nicht ganz klar ist: Nach der Biopsie wurde ja - auch wenn das wahrscheinlich nicht zu 100% gesagt werden kann - festgestellt, dass das Karzinom noch nicht aus der Kapsel heraus ist. Dies würde aber doch den Partin-Tabellen bei den genannten Werten widersprechen, oder? Vielleicht verstehe ich die Partin-Tabellen auch falsch...

----------


## Patrick

Die Partin-Tabellen sind Anhaltswerte die eine Wahrscheinlichkeit aussagen.
Verbindlicher ist aber das Biopsieergebnis und das ist für euch Positiv(er)
deshalb solltet ihr euch auch - bis es hoffentlich nicht - widerlegt wird, daran ausrichten.

Bei der SEEDS-Behandlung werden kleine radioaktive Strahlenträger ( wie Reiskörner ) in die Prostata eingebracht und geben über einen längeren Zeit-
punkt die Strahlendosis in den Tumor ab.
Behandlung geht ziemlich schnell mit überschaubaren Nebenwirkungen... wobei natürlich das Überschaubar und die Auswirkung von evtl. Nebenwirkungen immer eine subjektive Meinung sind.

Beim HDR ( HochDosisRatio ) Afterloading wird die Prostata über einen bestimmten Zeitraum ( meist zw. 30 - 40 Sitzungen ) von aussen bestrahlt.
Anschliessend ( manchmal auch vorher ) wird bei einem kleinen Eingriff in
Vollnarkose ein Strahlenträger durch den Damm direkt in den Tumor eingebracht. Dies geschieht 2-3 x Dabei wird ca. eine Wochendosis in einer
Sitzung eingebracht.
Afterloading wird angewandt wenn der Tumor schon fortgeschritten ist, die Kapsel aber noch nicht durchbrochen hat.

Aber wie du schon schriebst, du findest dazu diverse Info`s im IN

----------


## neunundzwanzig

Danke erstmal für die Antwort. Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist eher von dem Biopsieergebnis auszugehen bzgl. des hoffentlich nicht erfolgten Durchbruchs der Kapsel, oder (auch wenn die Partin-Tabellen etwas anderes sagen)? Gewissheit bekommt man allerdings erst bei einer Operation?

Ich hab jetzt schon einiges gelesen... In dem "ersten Rat" ist ja davon die Rede, dass renommierte Kliniken die Seeds-Therapie bei Gleason höher als 3+3 nicht mehr anwenden, ebenso wie renommierte Ärzte, die Wert auf eine "gute" Statistik legen, angeblich niemanden mit Gleason 7 oder höher operieren. Wenn ich danach gehe, käme doch am ehesten die dreifache Hormonblockade in Frage, oder?

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

DHB ist eine Möglichkeit. Ich mache selber zurzeit DHB, aber ich bin inzwischen ins Lager der Skeptiker gewechselt. Nachstehend gebe ich Dir zur Information meinen letzten Thread über DHB, wo Befürworter und Skeptiker diskutieren
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=1205

Ich würde bei Gleason Score 7 zur Kombination Homonblockade mit Bestrahlung wie HDR oder IMRT raten. Diese Kombination hat statistisch sehr gute Werte besser als Bestrahlung alleine oder Prostatektomie.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Patrick

Sorry, 29 jetzt muss ich mal etwas "drastischer" werden, denn ich will hoffen,
das du deinem Vater nicht irgendwelche Zweifel einredest !!!

Dein Vater hat Werte und damit verbundene Möglichkeiten um die würde ihn
mancher hier im Forum beneiden !
Du solltest jetzt einmal davon ausgehen, das aufgrund des vorliegenden
Biopsieergebnisses, " mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit" davon auszugehen ist, das der Tumor auf die Prostata beschränkt ist.

Und von dieser Basis ausgehend hat dein Vater momentan wirklich alle 
Möglichkeiten die zur Zeit als Behandlung in Frage kommen.

Bzgl. der Möglichkeiten von SEEDS wird mittlerweile auch bei 3+4 behandelt,
hier ist die Lage des Tumors ( mittig in der Prostata = ideal, seitlich am Rand, schlechter ) sowie das Prostatavolumen ausschlaggebend.

Sollten SEEDS nicht in Frage kommen ist die Brachytherapie im HDR - Afterloading auf jeden Fall eine Möglichkeit, die bei überschaubaren Nebenwirkungen einen kurativen Ansatz hat und der OP beinahe gleichwertig, beim fortgeschrittenen Karzinom ggf. sogar überlegen ist.

Die Hormonbehandlung wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, die aber nicht kurativ ist. Hier würde sich die Frage stellen, wie sieht es evtl. mit dem Allgemeinzustand deines Vaters in 2 -4 Jahren aus, falls der Tumor dann nicht mehr auf die Blockade anspricht und man weiter sehen müsste ?
Im Gegenzug bliebe ihm nach einer Behandlung mit kurativen Ansatz später immer noch die Hormonbehandlung.

Ich weiß, es ist ein schweres Thema, aber ihr solltet jetzt, auch um selber etwas Ruhe zu bekommen, davon ausgehen das der Tumor rechtzeitig entdeckt wurde, da er noch auf die Kapsel beschränkt ist und die Behandlung diesem Kriterium anpassen.

Viel Glück für deinen Vater !

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Neunundzwanzig und Patrick. 
An die "mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit" haben schon viele mit gleich guten Diagnosewerten geglaubt, sich zu "kurativen" Therapien entschlossen und waren dann ungläubig überrascht, dass der PSA-Wert wieder anstieg. Vergessen wir doch nicht, dass selbst hochkarätige Operateure, die Wert auf gute Statistiken legen, eine kurative Erfolgsquote von nicht mehr als 70% haben. Im Schnitt all dieser Behandlungen dürfte die Erfolgsrate um 50% liegen.
Und wenn der PSA-Wert dann doch wieder steigt, also ein Rezidiv sich entwickelt, dann ist man doch schon eine ganze Menge Sofort- und Spätrisiken eingegangen und im Körper ist einiges von dem, was der liebe Gott uns mitgegeben hat, durch radikale Therapien irreversibel kaputt gemacht worden.
Ich habe mit 69 Jahren Operation und Bestrahlung verweigert, obgleich ich auch umgeben war von Ärzten und Laien, die mich ebenso wie jetzt den 29-Vater bedrängt haben, aufgrund meiner sehr guten Diagnose-Werte (PSA = 8,9, Gleason 2+3 Erstbefund) den "kurativen" Weg zu beschreiten. Ich bin heilfroh, dass meine Schutzgöttin, die mich durch den Krieg und auch später noch einige Male bei Gefahren richtig geleitet hat, mir auch bei Prostatakrebs noch rechtzeitig die DHB aufgezeigt hat. Damit bin ich nun im 6. Jahr bei guter Lebensqualität und die Zytopathologen haben mir ausgerechnet, dass es noch mindestens 5 Jahre so weitergehen kann. Damit bin ich zufrieden. Das ist eine lange Zeit, die mir dann niemand mehr nehmen kann. Und mit der Zeit kommt auch noch Rat. Da sind eine Menge Fahrten nach Spanien noch drin, ein neues Auto, vielleicht sogar noch einmal eine neue Liebe. Und da soll ich mich prostatektomieren, bestrahlen lassen? By Jove! Never! Forget it!
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Reinardo,

Ich würde fliegen. Das ist billiger, und die Chancen sind größer auf die letzte große Liebe zu treffen als die lange Fahrt alleine im Auto zu machen. (Bitte meine Anmerkung nur als Spaß verstehen, was die große Liebe betrifft).
Wenn aber DHB-Empfehlung dann bitte immer aufmerksam machen, die DNA bestimmen zu lassen.

Herzliche Grüße aus Andalusien
Knut.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Neunundzwanzig und Patrick. 
> An die "mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit" haben schon viele mit gleich guten Diagnosewerten geglaubt, sich zu "kurativen" Therapien entschlossen und waren dann ungläubig überrascht, dass der PSA-Wert wieder anstieg. Vergessen wir doch nicht, dass selbst hochkarätige Operateure, die Wert auf gute Statistiken legen, eine kurative Erfolgsquote von nicht mehr als 70% haben. Im Schnitt all dieser Behandlungen dürfte die Erfolgsrate um 50% liegen.


Hallo Reinardo,

immer mal selbstkritisch die Frage zu stellen, wie richtig oder falsch die verwendeten Zahlenangaben sind.

Lektüre: http://tumb1.biblio.tu-muenchen.de/p...frischholz.pdf

So ab Seite 28 kommt Zahlenmaterial auf die RPE bezogen. Es unterscheidet sich doch erheblich von Deinen Angaben. Ausdrucken und mit nach Spanien nehmen, denn auch sonst gibt es in dieser Schrift viel, was Du wissen solltest.

Auch die Methoden der verschiedenen Strahlenbehandlungen wurden in den letzten Jahren permanent verbessert. Auch hierbei ist die Erfolgsquote entschieden besser als von Dir genannt.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Dieter,

vor einigen Tagen konnte ich einen Vortrag über HB hören und sehen. Dabei wurde gefragt wie viele nur HB machen (sehr wenige) , wie viele RPE machten, die ganz große Mehrheit und dann wer glaubt durch die RPE geheilt zu sein (nur sehr wenige 2 oder 3 von ca. 35 Betroffenen). Solche Zahlen bringen mir mehr als geschönte Statistiken in denen auch nicht zu behandelnde mit sehr geringem GS gezählt werden. Das erlebt man regelmäßig bei Befragungen in den SHGs. Die vielen PKler tun mir leid, die nach "falscher" OP schon Lk-Metastasen haben, eine Chemo machen müssen, 13 Jahre inkontinent sind usw.

Gruß nach Husum (sollte man mal besuchen) Hans

PS: Was macht eigentlich dein PSA nach der LK-OP?

----------


## Anonymous1

> vor einigen Tagen konnte ich einen Vortrag über HB hören und sehen. Dabei wurde gefragt wie viele nur HB machen (sehr wenige) , wie viele RPE machten, die ganz große Mehrheit und dann wer glaubt durch die RPE geheilt zu sein (nur sehr wenige 2 oder 3 von ca. 35 Betroffenen). Solche Zahlen bringen mir mehr als geschönte Statistiken in denen auch nicht zu behandelnde mit sehr geringem GS gezählt werden. Das erlebt man regelmäßig bei Befragungen in den SHGs. Die vielen PKler tun mir leid, die nach "falscher" OP schon Lk-Metastasen haben, eine Chemo machen müssen, 13 Jahre inkontinent sind usw.


Sag den 2 oder 3, sie sollen sich nicht so sicher sein. Und sag das auch dem Rest, welcher meint, die richtigere* Therapie gewählt zu haben. Ich glaube nicht, daß die Doktorarbeit getürkt oder geschönt ist. Ich glaube aber auch nicht, daß im "urologischen Tagesgeschäft" der Niedergelassenen viel von dem Arbeitsstil dieser Dissertation zu finden ist.




> Gruß nach Husum (sollte man mal besuchen) Hans


danke Hans, Gruß zurück.




> PS: Was macht eigentlich dein PSA nach der LK-OP?


Sehr anständig von Dir, daß Du Dich erkundigst. Der PSA macht genau das, was ich mir von der LKE erhofft hatte: Er ist im Keller. Wer es ganz genau wissen möchte: Ich lasse nicht mit Tausendstel messen.

Gruß Dieter

* Gibt es das, die "richtigere Therapie"?

----------


## Harro

Hallo,

*Zitat : * * Gibt es das, die "richtigere Therapie"?
*__________________*

Das gibt es. Es gibt sogar die richtigste Therapie aber nicht nur eine einzige.

*"Was man voraussieht, davor kann man sich schützen" * (Volksmund)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo 29,
Patrick schrieb:



> Bzgl. der Möglichkeiten von SEEDS wird mittlerweile auch bei 3+4 behandelt,
> hier ist die Lage des Tumors ( mittig in der Prostata = ideal, seitlich am Rand, schlechter ) sowie das Prostatavolumen ausschlaggebend


Der erste Teil des Satzes stimmt, so wie bei mir (siehe mein Profil) in dem besten OP-Zentrum in Berlin nach US-Standard vor 3 Jahren erfolgreich ausgeführt.
Die einseitige Lage des Tumors ist günstig. Du müßtest noch angeben, wieviel der 12 Stanzen positiv ermittelt worden sind und wie groß das Prostatavolumen ist (PV in ccm). Die Lage des Tumors in der Prostata bzw. im Prostatalappen ist nur für die Planung des Operateurs wichtig. Die Seedsbestrahlung erfolgt sowieso ganzheitlich, damit auch nicht durch die Stanzen erwischte Tumorzellen sicher abgetötet werden können..

----------


## neunundzwanzig

Hallo,

danke weiterhin für Eure zahlreichen Antworten. Heute liegt das Gespräch mit dem Urologen an. Fragen, die ich/wir ihm stellen werden, haben wir genug gesammelt, allerdings wäre es interessant zu wissen, welche weiteren Untersuchungen empfehlenswert wären. Diese Knochenszintigramm (schreibt man das so?) ist ja offenbar fast "Pflicht". Zudem stellt sich die Frage einer Zweituntersuchung der Biopsie-Stanzen, oder ist das nicht nötig. Welche weiteren Untersuchungen würdet ihr empfehlen?

Danke und schönen Gruss

----------


## Schorschel

> Diese Knochenszintigramm (schreibt man das so?) ist ja offenbar fast "Pflicht". Zudem stellt sich die Frage einer Zweituntersuchung der Biopsie-Stanzen, oder ist das nicht nötig. Welche weiteren Untersuchungen würdet ihr empfehlen?


Hallo "29",

Konochenszintigramm ist Routine, um nach Knochenmetastasen zu schauen. Ein negativer Befund ist allerdings keine komplette Entwarnung, weil es trotzdem Mikrometastasen geben kann, die von diesem Verfahren nicht "gesehen" werden.

Zu den weiteren Untersuchungen:

Traditionellerweise (z.B. auch von mir) werden die Zweitmeinung zur Biopsie-Pathologie und die DNA-Zytometrie empfohlen, um ein Höchstmaß an Sicherheit über die Beschaffenheit des Krebses zu erhalten. Andere bezweifeln den Wert der Verfahren, weil man aus ihnen keine konkreten Therapieempfehlungen ableiten könne. Wieder Andere - so auch ich - sehen das nicht so.

Ihr müsst das selber entscheiden, zumal das - je nach Versicherung - auch teilweise selbst zu zahlen ist.

Viel Glück beim heutigen Uro-Termin!

Es grüßt Euch

Schorschel

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo neunundzwanzig,

zu Deiner Frage nach dem Szintigramm ist zu sagen, daß es nicht unbedingt in jedem Fall als Routine bezeichnet werden kann.

In Expertenkreisen ist man sich weitestgehend einig, daß man Knochenszintigramme erst ab PSA-Werten über 10 machen sollte.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Schorschel

> In Expertenkreisen ist man sich weitestgehend einig, daß man Knochenszintigramme erst ab PSA-Werten über 10 machen sollte.


Einige sagen das, Andere dies:

"Bei Verdacht - und dazu zählt schon eine Erhöhung des Tumormarkers PSA - sollte die Szintigraphie in jedem Fall durchgeführt werden."

Prof. Dr. Hermann Delbrück (Leiter derOnkologischen Rehabilitationsklinik Wuppertal-Ronsdorf; Univ.-Professor für Innere Medizin) in seinem lesenswerten Buch "Prostatakrebs - Rat und Hilfe für Betroffene und Angehörige".

Schorschel

----------


## Anonymous1

> Zitat von *Dieter aus Husum*  
> _In Expertenkreisen ist man sich weitestgehend einig, daß man Knochenszintigramme erst ab PSA-Werten über 10 machen sollte._


Hallo Neunundzwanzig

Siehe dazu:

_http://www.krebshilfe.de/fileadmin/I...7_prostata.pdf

Ausnahme vom beschriebenen Verfahren:

Bei Verdacht auf Knochenmetastasen scant man auch unter 10 PSA

Gruß Dieter
_

----------


## Schorschel

> /Krebshilfe:
> _Bei Verdacht auf Knochenmetastasen scant man auch unter 10 PSA_





> Zitat Prof. Dr. Delbrück, Onkologe:
> "Bei Verdacht - und dazu zählt schon eine Erhöhung des Tumormarkers PSA - sollte die Szintigraphie in jedem Fall durchgeführt werden."


Liebe "29",

so ist das hier häufig. Für jede Meinung gibt es hinreichend Zitate. 

Es spricht sicher nichts gegen ein Knochenszintigramm (außer wenn man mit der Krankheitskosten-Diskussion als solche argumentieren möchte, was ich nicht tue). Bei mir wurde das Szintigramm übrigens bei einem Ausgangs-PSA von um die 4 auf Anraten meines Urologen gemacht. Bitte bildet Euch selbst Eure Meinung. 

Regelmäßige Forums-Leser wissen, warum ich jetzt diese Diskussion mit Dieter aus Husum abbreche. 

Viel Glück wünscht Euch 

Schorschel

----------


## LudwigS

Naja, Schorschel, da schlage ich mich mit Strums langjähriger Meinung zu diesen groben Werkzeugen wie Knochenszintigraphie und CT des Bauchraumes auf Dieters Seite.

Einen PSA 7 und Gleason 6 mit 3 von 12 Stanzen braucht man nicht sinnlos den Unannehmlichkeiten dieser Prozeduren auszusetzen. 
Dass man da nichts sehen wird, kann man getrost 1000  darauf verwetten.
Apropos Geld - wenn ich Krankenkasse wäre, hätte ich den Urologen bei deinen Daten - die ich recht genau kenne - in Regress genommen.

Diese Geräte waren alternativlos, als das PSA noch nicht entdeckt war und die Männer mit 70 und Rückenschmerzen kamen.
Heute kann man mit PSA und Gleason sich das halbwegs ausrechnen.

Wenn man dann noch die chirurgisch-urologische Denkweise, die Operation generell zu "empfehlen", braucht man das alles sowieso nicht, eigentlich nicht mal einen Gleason-Score, weil man hinterher sowieso sieht was man vorher hatte.
Wenn zuviel stehengeblieben ist nach OP, kann man immer noch sich durch die Röhre schieben lassen.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Schorschel

> Naja, Schorschel, da schlage ich mich mit Strums langjähriger Meinung zu diesen groben Werkzeugen wie Knochenszintigraphie und CT des Bauchraumes auf Dieters Seite...
> 
> ...Dass man da nichts sehen wird, kann man getrost 1000  darauf verwetten.


Lieber Ludwig,

Knochenmetastasen, die rund 90% aller PK-Metastasen ausmachen, muss man naturgemäß besonders ernst nehmen. Deshalb möchte ich Dir gerne widersprechen.

Bei allem Respekt für den von uns beiden sehr geschätzten Doc Strum: Es gibt nun einmal genügend Untersuchungen, dass bei PSA-Werten von deutlich unter 10 in 2 bis 4% der Fälle bereits vom Szintigramm erfassbare (!!) Knochenmetastasen vorlagen. Das ist ein verdammt hoher Prozentsatz.

Beim PSA zwischen 10 und 20 waren es "nur" 3%, bei 20 bis 40 5%, und erst bei einem PSA-Wert >40 stieg die Inzidenz sprunghaft auf 17%, 31% usw. an.

Unser Michael, der bei einem PSA-Wert von 1,8 seine nicht gerade harmlosen Knochenmetastasen attestiert bekam, ist somit in statistisch durchaus relevanter Gesellschaft. 

4 Betroffenen von 100 sogar mit PSA <2,5 (!!) sind m.E. ein Anlass, über die tatsächlich nicht selten vertretene These "Szinti erst ab PSA >10" nachzudenken, meine ich. Insofern solltest Du mit Deiner Wette u.U. vorsichtig sein! :-))

Die meisten Zahlen habe ich übrigens aus einer Dissertation, in der u.a. 1006 Szintigraphie-Ergebnisse in Abhängigkeit vom PSA-Wert ausgewertet wurden. Die entsprechende Tabelle habe ich dank meiner EDV-Unfähigkeit leider nicht in diesen Beitrag hineinbekommen.

In Vorfreude auf Deine sicher kommende Antwort sende ich sehr herzliche Grüße nach Sachsen!

Schorschel

----------


## Anonymous1

Aus dem Universitätsklinikum Münster
Klinik und Poliklinik für Urologie
Direktor: Univ.-Prof. Dr. med. L. Hertle
Referent: Priv. Doz. Dr. med. A. Semjonow
Koreferent: Prof. Dr. med. G. Knichwitz
*
 Inzidenz von Knochenmetastasen bei der Erstdiagnose von Prostatakarzinomen in Abhängigkeit vom prostataspezifischen Antigen
* 
Aus der Dissertation von Tim Peters

Die vorliegende Dissertation beschreibt die Inzidenz von Knochenmetastasen bei histologisch gesichertem, unbehandeltem Prostatakarzinom in Abhängigkeit von der Serum PSA-Konzentration, dem Malignitätsgrad und dem Alter des Patienten. Für die Vorhersagbarkeit für das Vorhandensein von Knochenmetastasen wurden ROC-Kurven erstellt. Mit Hilfe der logistischen Regression wurden Sensitivität und Spezifität und negativer (NPV) und positiver Prädiktivwert (PPV) für verschiedene PSA-Grenzwerte unter Berücksichtigung des Malignitätsgrades berechnet.
Von den 1006 retrospektiv untersuchten Patienten zeigten 909 (90,4%) einen negativen Knochenszintigraphiebefund (M0) und 97 (9,6%) einen positiven Knochenszintigraphiebefund (M1).
Die Erstellung von ROC-Kurven zeigte für die PSA-Konzentration (AUC=0,81) und den Malignitätsgrad (AUC=0,73) eine hohe Vorhersagbarkeit für das Vorhandensein von Knochenmetastasen, im Gegensatz zum Alter (AUC=0,52) und dem Diagnosejahr (AUC=0,47), die keinen Einfluss hatten. Durch die Kombination von PSA-Konzentration und Malignitätsgrad konnte die Vorhersagbarkeit erhöht werden (AUC=0,85).
15 von 417 Patienten (3,6%) mit einer PSA-Konzentration unter 10 ng/ml wiesen Knochenmetastasen auf. Bei einem PSA-Grenzwert von 10 ng/ml ergab sich ein NPV von 96,5% (G1=99,5%, G2=96,9%, G3=86,5%). G3 Karzinome zeichneten sich durch eine deutlich höhere ossäre Metastasierungstendenz aus als G1 und G2 Karzinome.
Die PSA-Konzentration scheint nur eine begrenzte Aussagekraft bezüglich der Vorhersagbarkeit von Knochenmetastasen zu besitzen. *Wir empfehlen die Durchführung einer Knochenszintigraphie bei Männern, die einer kurativen Therapie zugeführt werden sollen, wenn die PSA-Konzentration 20 ng/ml übersteigt und bei allen Männern mit einem G3 Karzinom, da diese bereits bei einer PSA-Konzentration unter 10 ng/ml in 13,5% Knochenmetastasen aufweisen*. Es wurden Kurven erstellt, die es dem Urologen erlauben, auf einer individuellen Basis für jede PSA-Konzentration unter Berücksichtigung des Malignitätsgrades die Wahrscheinlichkeit für das Vorhandensein von Knochenmetastasen zu bestimmen.

 Einsatz der Knochenszintigraphie im Rahmen des Stagings des Prostatakarzinoms

 Die Zellen des Prostatakarzinoms können über lokale Tumorausbreitung (per continuitatem), das lymphatische System oder vaskulär über das Gefäßsystem metastasieren. Zellen, die sich vaskulär ausbreiten, metastasieren am häufigsten in das Skelettsystem, seltener in die Lunge, Leber oder das Gehirn. Knochenmetastasen wurden in bis zu 80% der Patienten gefunden, die an einem disseminierten Prostatakarzinom verstarben (13). Knochenmetastasen sind in der Regel osteoblastische Metastasen im Gegensatz zu osteolytischen Metastasen, obwohl beide Arten auftreten können (30). Unter Kenntnis der Tatsache, dass das Prostatakarzinom bevorzugt in knöcherne Strukturen metastasiert, ist es sinnvoll, eine Staginguntersuchung einzusetzen, die Knochenmetastasen entdeckt. Die Knochenszintigraphie besitzt die höchste Sensitivität, um das Skelett zu beurteilen (38). Sie ist der konventionellen Röntgenaufnahme, der alkalischen Phosphatase im Serum und der klinischen Untersuchung überlegen (59). In weniger als 1% treten falsch-negative Befunde auf, die durch das Vorhandensein symmetrischer Metastasen bedingt sein können.
Desweiteren ist die Knochenszintigraphie von großem prognostischem Wert. Je ausgedehnter der Skelettbefall ist, desto schlechter ist die Prognose für ein Langzeitüberleben (61). Es wurde festgestellt, dass die PSA-Konzentration beim Vorhandensein von Knochenmetastasen in der Regel erhöht ist. Daraus resultierte die Frage, ob eine Knochenszintigraphie bei jedem Patienten mit gesichertem Prostatakarzinom indiziert ist (49). Viele Autoren kamen zu dem Ergebnis, dass eine Routineknochenszintigraphie nur von begrenztem Wert ist, wenn die PSA-Konzentration nicht deutlich erhöht ist (12;18;49;52;56;67;72).
Chybowski et al. (12) waren die ersten, die in einer großen retrospektiven Studie die Korrelation der Parameter Tumorstadium, Malignitätsgrad,
alkalischer Posphatase, PAP und PSA-Konzentration mit dem Knochenszintigraphiebefund untersuchten. Diese 521 Patienten hatten ein neu diagnostiziertes, unbehandeltes Prostatakarzinom. Das Alter wies einen Mittelwert von 70 Jahren mit einer Spannweite von 44 bis 92 Jahren auf. Tumorstadium, Malignitätsgrad, alkalische Phosphatase, PAP und PSA-Konzentration korrelierten positiv mit den Befunden der Knochenszintigraphie (p<0,0001). Die ROC-Kurve für die PSA-Konzentration wies von allen Parametern die größte Fläche unter der Kurve auf und besitzt somit die größte Vorhersagekraft für das Vorhandensein von Knochenmetastasen. Der Median der PSA-Konzentration lag bei den Patienten mit bzw. ohne Knochenmetastasen bei 158,0 bzw. 11,3 ng/ml. Kein Patient mit einer PSA-Konzentration kleiner oder gleich 10 ng/ml wies Knochenmetastasen auf, lediglich einer von 306 Patienten mit einer PSA-Konzentration unter 20 ng/ml (18,2 ng/ml). Es konnte eine negativer Vorhersagewert für die PSA-Grenzwerte 10 bzw. 20 von 100 bzw. 99,7% berechnet werden. Mittels logistischer Regressionsanalysen wurde überprüft, ob die oben erwähnten Parameter in Kombination die Vorhersagekraft der PSA-Konzentration alleine verbessern konnten. Lediglich das Tumorstadium und die PAP verbesserten diese, aber nicht signifikant. Die Autoren folgerten, dass die Knochenszintigraphie bei Patienten mit unbehandeltem Prostatakarzinom und niedriger PSA-Konzentration nicht notwendig sei.

 Auftreten von Knochenmetastasen bei einer PSA-Konzentration unter 10 ng/ml

Oesterling et al. (52) bestätigten 1993 diese Ergebnisse in einer retrospektiven Studie an 852 Patienten mit neu diagnostiziertem und unbehandeltem Prostatakarzinom und einer initialen PSA-Konzentration unter 20 ng/ml. Lediglich sieben Patienten (0,8%) zeigten Knochenmetastasen und drei davon hatten eine PSA-Konzentration unter 10 ng/ml. Es wurde ein negativer Vorhersagewert (NPV) für die PSA-Grenzwerte von 10 bzw. 20 ng/ml von 99,5 bzw. 99,2% berechnet. Die Autoren schlussfolgerten, die Knochenszintigraphie sei bei Patienten mit neu diagnostiziertem und unbehandeltem Prostatakarzinom und einer PSA-Konzentration kleiner oder gleich 10 ng/ml nicht notwendig.
In einer weiteren retrospektiven Studie untersuchten Vijayakumar et al. (67) 90 Patienten mit neu diagnostiziertem und unbehandeltem Prostatakarzinom. 18,9% wiesen einen positiven Knochenszintigraphiebefund auf. Die Autoren bestätigten die Ergebnisse von Chybowski et al. und Oesterling et al. Lediglich ein Patient mit einer PSA-Konzentration unter 20 ng/ml wies Knochenmetastasen auf. Für die PSA-Grenzwerte 10 bzw. 20 ng/ml wurden NPVs von 100 bzw. 97,5% berechnet.
Gleave et al. (18) stellten bei 6% der 490 Patienten Knochenmetastasen fest. Bei PSA-Grenzwerten von 10 bzw. 20 ng/ml lagen die NPVs bei 100 bzw. 98,8%.
In einer retrospektiven Studie von Haukaas et al. (23) zeigten 37,5% der 128 Patienten Knochenmetastasen. Bei PSA-Grenzwerten von 10 bzw. 20 ng/ml lagen die NPVs bei 100 bzw. 94%.
In einer retrospektiven Studie von Kemp et al. (33) zeigten 26,5% der 98 Patienten Knochenmetastasen. Bei PSA-Grenzwerten von 10 bzw. 20 ng/ml lagen die NPVs bei jeweils 100%.
In einer retrospektiven Studie von Hoefmann et al. (28) zeigten 17,3% der 440 Patienten Knochenmetastasen. Bei einem PSA-Grenzwert von 10 ng/ml lag der NPV bei 100 %.
In einer retrospektiven Studie von Rydh et al. (6) zeigten 30,9% der 446 Patienten Knochenmetastasen. Bei PSA-Grenzwerten von 5, 10 bzw. 20 ng/ml lagen die NPVs bei 99,5, 98,7 bzw. 98,0%.
In einer retrospektiven Studie von Lin et al. (36) zeigten 8,9% der 270 Patienten Knochenmetastasen. Bei PSA-Grenzwerten von 10 bzw. 20 ng/ml lagen die NPVs bei 98,3 bzw. 97,6%. Jedoch empfiehlt die Studiengruppe, bei jedem Patienten mit neu diagnostiziertem Prostatakarzinom eine Knochenszintigraphie durchzuführen, um Daten für klinische Studien zu erhalten.
In einer retrospektiven Studie von Jacobson (31) zeigten 9% der 432 Patienten Knochenmetastasen. Bei einem PSA-Grenzwert von 20 ng/ml lag der NPV bei 98,9%.
In einer retrospektiven Studie von Kosuda et al. (34) zeigten 22,2% der 1294 Patienten Knochenmetastasen. Bei einem PSA-Grenzwert von 10 ng/ml lag der NPV bei 98,7%.

Die Ergebnisse unserer Arbeit stehen nur teilweise im Einklang mit den oben genannten Studien. Der Mittelwert des Patientenalters lag mit 68 Jahren ebenso wie die Spannweite von 41 bis 90 Jahre im Bereich der anderen Studien. Mit nur 9,6% positiven Knochenszintigraphiebefunden liegen die Ergebnisse unserer Arbeit im unteren Bereich. Unsere Ergebnisse zeigen jedoch bei 15 von 417 Patienten (3,6%) mit einer PSA-Konzentration unter 10 ng/ml und bei 21 von 646 (3,3%) unter 20 ng/ml einen positiven Szintigraphiebefund. Dieses entspricht einem NPV von 96,5% für einen PSA-Grenzwert von 10 ng/ml bzw. 96,8% für einen PSA-Grenzwert von 20 ng/ml.
Vier Studien schlussfolgerten, die Knochenszintigraphie könne bei Patienten mit einer PSA-Konzentration unter 20 ng/ml vermieden werden (6;28;33;53). Sieben Studien schlussfolgerten, die Knochenszintigraphie könne bei einer PSA-Konzentration unter 10 ng/ml vermieden werden (2;18;23;34;52;57;67). In fünf Studien wurde ein NPV für einen PSA-Grenzwert von 20 unter 90% berechnet (2;45;53;57;71). Drei Autoren schlussfolgerten jedoch, eine Knochenszintigraphie sei bei allen Prostatakarzinompatienten indiziert (36;45;50).
Obwohl es unterschiedliche Meinungen bezüglich der Durchführung einer Routineszintigraphie bei neu diagnostiziertem, unbehandeltem Prostatakarzinom gibt, mehren sich die Hinweise, dass eine Knochenszintigraphie als Ausgangsbefund auch bei nicht erhöhter PSA-
Konzentration durchgeführt werden sollte (20). Es ist von Bedeutung, einen Ausgangsbefund zu haben, um im Follow-up der Erkrankung möglicherweise auftretende suspekte Mehranreicherungen beurteilen zu können. Ein Verzicht auf eine initiale Knochenszintigraphie mag zwar zunächst Kosten sparen, jedoch werden diese durch eine im Verlauf möglicherweise durchzuführende weitere radiologische Diagnostik egalisiert (32). Zudem gibt die Knochenszintigraphie nicht nur Aufschluss über pathologische Befunde des Knochenapparates, sondern sie liefert auch Informationen über koexistente Pathologika. Dazu gehören Veränderungen des Urogenitaltraktes (z.B. obstruktive Uropathie, Hydronephrose) und des Weichteilgewebes (z.B. Lungenkrebs, Darmkrebs, Sarkome, Amyloidose, maligne Pleuraergüsse und andere) (3;17;21;55). Die meisten Patienten mit einem Prostatakarzinom sind älter als 50 Jahre und besitzen, verglichen mit jüngeren Menschen, ein relativ höheres Risiko, an koexistenten Krankheiten zu leiden. Desweiteren bedarf es möglichst vieler klinischer Daten, um in weiteren Studien das optimale Krankheitsmanagment herauszuarbeiten.

 Kenntnis des Malignitätsgrades und der PSA-Konzentration steigert die Vorhersagbarkeit von Knochenmetastasen

 Hervorzuheben ist, dass in unserer Arbeit die Vorhersagbarkeit der PSA-Konzentration für Knochenmetastasen durch die Kenntnis des Malignitätsgrades gesteigert werden konnte. Die AUC der ROC-Kurve nahm von 0,81 für die PSA-Konzentration alleine und 0,73 für den Malignitätsgrad alleine auf 0,85 unter Kenntnis beider Parameter aufgrund des bivariaten Einflusses zu (vergl. 3.3.2.). Kein Patient mit einem G2 Karzinom und einer PSA-Konzentration unter 4 ng/ml wies Knochenmetastasen auf. Dies entspricht einem NPV von 100%. Bei G3 Karzinomen wären allerdings bei einem PSA-Grenzwert von 4 ng/ml schon 8,3% (NPV 91,7%) der Patienten mit Knochenmetastasen übersehen worden, bei einem Grenzwert von 10 ng/ml sogar 13,5% (NPV 86,5%). Bei demselben Grenzwert wären in der Gruppe der Patienten mit G1 Karzinom lediglich 0,5% nicht erkannt worden (NPV 99,5%). Unsere Ergebnisse bestätigen die der Autoren Bruwer et al. (8), Gleave et al. (18), Sandblom et al. (58), Rydh et al. (6) und Lee et al. (35). Rydh et al. empfehlen, keine Knochenszintigraphie bei Patienten mit G1 Karzinom und PSA-Konzentration unter 20 ng/ml durchzuführen (6). Gleave et al. empfehlen eine Szintigraphie bei allen Patienten mit G3 Karzinom unabhängig von der PSA-Konzentration durchzuführen (18). Für die klinische Praxis bedeutet das, dass der Malignitätsgrad neben der PSA-Konzentration einen hohen prognostischen Stellenwert besitzt, und in die Überlegung, ob eine Knochenszintigraphie sinnvoll ist oder nicht, einbezogen werden sollte.

* Schlussfolgerung*
Die PSA-Konzentration scheint nur eine begrenzte Aussagekraft bezüglich der Vorhersagbarkeit von Knochenmetastasen zu besitzen. Unabhängig von der PSA-Konzentration sollte jeder Mann mit histologisch gesichertem Prostatakarzinom *und Knochenschmerzen* eine Knochenszintigraphie erhalten. Desweiteren empfehlen wir die Durchführung einer Knochenszintigraphie bei Männern, die einer kurativen Therapie zugeführt werden sollen, wenn die PSA-Konzentration 20 ng/ml übersteigt und bei allen Männern mit einem G3-Karzinom, da diese bereits bei einer PSA-Konzentration unter 10 ng/ml in 13,5% Knochenmetastasen aufweisen.

----------


## neunundzwanzig

Also ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich von Eurer Diskussion nicht sehr viel.

Wir waren heute beim Urologen, folgende Erkenntnisse bzw. Äußerungen habe ich mitgenommen:

- es handelt sich wohl um einen T1c (laut Aussage des Arztes der jetzige Status)
- angeraten bzw. geplant sind eine Computertomografie (um die Bauchgegend auf mögliche Metastasen abzusuchen, soweit ich das verstanden habe) und diese Knochenszintigrafie, er sieht die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass dort etwas gefunden wird als die unwahrscheinlichere Variante
- laut Arzt ist der Gleason-Score 3+4 ein grenzwertig aggressiver Krebs, er bezeichnet ihn als "intermediär"
- er vermutet, dass der Krebs noch im Anfangsstadium ist
- der neue PSA-Wert von 20 resultiert laut seiner Aussage sehr wahrscheinlich noch aus der Entzündung durch die Biopsie
- eine zweite Biopsie macht er nicht, er hat sich aber bereiterklärt auf Wunsch einen Zweitbefund durch einen andere Pathologen anzufordern *(welchen Pathologen würdet ihr empfehlen?)
*
- die dreifache Hormonblockade von Leibowitz bezeichnet er sinngemäß als Scharlatanerei und rät dringend davon ab (abgesehen wäre das - wenn überhaupt - nur in fortgeschrittenem Stadium sinnvoll, zudem würde hier einfach nur der PSA-Wert gesenkt und keine wirkliche Heilung erzielt)

- er rät zur Operation, ggfs. die lapaskopische Methode, sofern möglich. Grund u.a.: man hat nicht nur den kurativen Effekt, sondern auch einen befreienden Effekt, weil man definitiv weiss, ob/wie sich der Krebs ggfs. ausgebreitet hat

- Seeds Methode/Bestrahlung nannte er als zweites, hält er aufgrund der kürzeren Erfahrung, die in dieser Therapieform gesammelt wurden, aber nur für die zweite Wahl, auch da eine spätere Operation nach Seeds (sofern erforderlich) wesentlich aufwendiger und gefährlicher wäre

- er rät dazu, eine Zweitmeinung nur dort einzuholen, wo das gesamte Spektrum "angeboten" wird, und riet explizit von einer Klinik in Köln, die auf Seeds spezialisiert sein soll, ab


Was ist davon zu halten? An sich hat der Arzt auf mich einen bemühten und ordentlichen Eindruck gemacht. Er hat sich sehr viel Zeit genommen und versucht, auf jede Frage so zu antworten, dass man es problemlos verstehen kann. Allerdings wirkte das kategorische Ausschließen der DHB und das Anpreisen der OP als die allerbeste Methode etwas befremdlich auf mich. Ich hatte zwar nicht das Gefühl, dass er meinen Vater zu etwas drängen wollte, aber er hat dies schon mit einer gewissen Bestimmtheit gesagt. *Macht es ggfs. Sinn, sich eine Meinung bei einem ONKOLOGEN (nicht Urologen) einzuholen - und wenn ja - wen kann man empfehlen?*


Ich denke mein Vater wird sich demnächst hier auch selber mal zu Wort melden... bisher liest er jedenfalls fleissig mit!

Danke Euch allen schonmal

Gruss

----------


## spertel

Hallo Neunundzwanzig !

Nach meinem Empfinden habt Ihr einen sehr, sehr guten Urologen, der die Dinge benennt, wie sie sind. 
Die Inanspruchnahme eines Onkologen ist zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt nicht geboten.


Alles Gute

Spertel

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Neunundzwanzig,

wenn Ihr Pathologen sucht dann hier

http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...112&Itemid=108

Alles Gute, Helmut

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Neunundzwanzig 
 
Von Dir ein 



> - Seeds Methode/Bestrahlung nannte er als zweites, hält er aufgrund der kürzeren Erfahrung, die in dieser Therapieform gesammelt wurden, aber nur für die zweite Wahl, auch da eine spätere Operation nach Seeds (sofern erforderlich) wesentlich aufwendiger und gefährlicher wäre
> - er rät dazu, eine Zweitmeinung nur dort einzuholen, wo das gesamte Spektrum "angeboten" wird, und riet explizit von einer Klinik in Köln, die auf Seeds spezialisiert sein soll, ab.


Diese Meinung Deines Urologen halte ich für eine sehr, sehr einseitige Information.
Es handelt sich bei dieser Klinik um eines der führenden Brachy-Centren in Europa. Ich glaube, dass Du Deinem Vater keinen guten Dienst erweist, wenn Du Ihn nicht auch auf die Möglichkeit, einer Behandlung in dieser Klinik, http://www.westdeutschesprostatazentrum.de/
hinweist.
 
Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## Schorschel

> Nach meinem Empfinden habt Ihr einen sehr, sehr guten Urologen, der die Dinge benennt, wie sie sind.


Lieber Spertel,

das kann ich beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen, wenn ich die Schilderung von "29" lese, deren Charakterisierung als "befremdlich" mir etwas zutreffender zu sein scheint. 

Nur weil er die OP empfiehlt, ist er noch nicht "sehr, sehr gut". Ich habe nichts gegen eine OP-Empfehlung, aber den Rest der Aussagen halte ich für eher oberflächlich bis z.T. grenzwertig.

Viele Grüße nach Berlin

Schorschel

----------


## neunundzwanzig

> Es handelt sich bei dieser Klinik um eines der führenden Brachy-Centren in Europa.


Genau das von Dir erwähnte Center wurde von dem Urologen als nicht ratsam genannt, da diese (da sie fast nur Seeds durchführen), vorschnell zu dieser Therapie raten sollen. Zudem sagte der Urologe, dass bei Gleason 7 (3+4) die Heilungschancen bei Bestrahlung geringer bzw. umstritten seien.

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo 29,
Ich würde Euch vorschlagen, von den Spezialkliniken  in Köln oder Berlin ein Therapieangebot einzuholen und danach zu entscheiden.
Dass die Heilungschancen bei Gleason 7 schlecht wären, ist Unsinn.
Die Problematik besteht nur darin, dass nach einem Versagen der Seedstherapie eine nachfolgende Total-OP schwieriger aber nicht unmöglich ist, weil einmal bestrahltes Gewebe schlechter heilt.
Gruß
Hajoke

----------


## Schorschel

> ...da diese (da sie fast nur Seeds durchführen), vorschnell zu dieser Therapie raten sollen...


Liebe "29",

das ist ja viel zu häufig exakt das Problem...

Viele niedergelassene Urologen raten reflexartig zur OP (wie z.B. meiner vor 2,5 Jahren). Sprichst Du mit einem Operateur, rät er ebenfalls zur OP. Ist er ein "klassischer", dann spricht er schlecht über die Laparoskopie; ist er ein "Schlüsselloch"-Operateur schwärmt er von seiner Methode. Und der klassische Radiologe? Der Brachy-Radiologe? Rate mal, was die jeweils empfehlen...

Man kann sich als Betroffener nur bestmöglich informieren und bei jeder Empfehlung neben den sachlichen Erwägungen immer auch sehr deutlich vor Augen führen, aus welcher Ecke der Empfehler kommt.

Ähnliches gilt leider auch hier im Forum. Da wird jemand _beglückwünscht (!)_, weil er eine OP ins Auge fasst; andere werden mehr oder weniger heftig beschimpft, wenn sie vor einer OP warnen. Wenn hier jemand die DHB empfiehlt, geht in regelmäßigen Abständen ein Gejaule über eine angebliche DHB-Lastigkeit los usw.usw.usw. 

Hier werden nach meinem Eindruck leider immer öfter - und nicht selten zu Lasten von unerfahrenen Ratsuchenden wie Ottogerd oder Dir - persönliche Kleinkriege geführt. Die Nebenwirkungen von OP oder DHB werden sich gegenseitig um die Ohren gehauen; oft genug nach meinem Eindruck, um nachträglich die eigene Therapieentscheidung vor sich selbst zu rechtfertigen. Ich finde diese "Glaubenskriege" schlimm und kontraproduktiv, vor allem für die unerfahrenen neudiagnostizierten, oft noch in einer Art Schockzustand befindlichen Ratsuchenden, denn die "kriegsführenden Parteien" haben ja häufig ihre eigene Therapieentscheidung - oft eine irreversible - lange hinter sich.

Ich schreibe diese Zeilen als jemand, der bzgl. Therapie in keiner Weise festgelegt ist, sondern versucht, sich so lange wie möglich (und hoffentlich sinnvoll!) alle Optionen offenzuhalten.

Alles Gute wünscht Deinem Vater und Dir

Schorschel

----------


## Wolfgang A.

Derjenige, der sich darüber aufregt, dass man einen Hilfesuchenden zu seinem OP-Entschluss beglückwünscht, hat sich hier im Forum selbst als "Dummkopf" bezeichnet.


Herzliche Grüße

Wolfgang A.

----------


## spertel

Hallo Schorschel

Nach Deinem Vorhalt vom gestrigen Abend habe ich mir noch mindestens 10 Mal den Beitrag von "29" durchgelesen, welcher das Gespräch mit dem behandelnden Urologen zum Inhalt hatte.

Ich komme mittlerweile zu der Erkenntnis, dass dieser Mann nicht nur wie von mir als "sehr, sehr gut" zu bezeichnen ist, sondern eher die Bezeichnung "optimal" verdient.

Er hat weitestgehend alle Möglichkeiten aufgezeigt, hat auch die Risiken benannt, steht einem Zweitgutachten aufgeschlossen gegenüber und hat seine persönliche Meinung nach dem gegenwärtigen, ärztlichen Erkenntnisstand dargelegt.
Dies ist nicht nur sein Recht, sondern auch seine Pflicht !

Im übrigen hat "29" seine Urologen als einen "bemühten Arzt mit ordentlichem Eindruck" geschildert. Er habe sich sehr viel Zeit genommen und auf jede Frage so zu antworten versucht, dass man es problemlos verstehen kann.

Ja, bitteschön, was will man eigentlich mehr ?

Andere diskutieren irgendwelchen Unsinn ( mit Recht, denn die Wartezimmer sind voll) erst gar nicht.

Spertel

----------


## Schorschel

> Ich komme mittlerweile zu der Erkenntnis, dass dieser Mann nicht nur wie von mir als "sehr, sehr gut" zu bezeichnen ist, sondern eher die Bezeichnung "optimal" verdient.


Hallo Spertel,

Du hast mit Vielem recht, was Du schreibst. Ohne jeden Zweifel gehört dieser Urologe nicht zu denen, die man am liebsten in den Allerwertesten treten möchte, sondern zu den lobenswerteren seiner Spezies.

Ich möchte mit Dir auch gar nicht in einen Benotungs-Wettbewerb eintreten nach dem Motto "2 minus" oder " 1 plus" oder so. Was mich beim Lesen der Schilderung von "29" gestört hatte, war - neben der arg unquailifizierten Charakterisierung der DHB, was diese m.E. nicht verdient hat - die Abquailifizierung des Kölner Brachy-Zentrums (nicht weil ich in Köln aufgewachsen bin, sondern weil ich ansonsten nur Positives über die gehört habe) und das Unterlassen von Hinweisen z.B. auf die normale ST oder eine "Aktive Überwachungs"-Strategie.

Sich einen Rat "nur dort einzuholen, wo das gesamte Spektrum angeboten wird", halte ich für wirklichkeitsfremd. Kennst Du eine Einrichtung, in der klassisch und laparoskopisch operiert, konventionell und per Brachy bestrahlt wird, und das jeweils noch hochkompetent mit hohen Fallzahlen?

Ich habe das Gefühl, er war von Vornherein auf die OP fixiert und hat das Gespräch dementsprechend gestaltet. Aber vielleicht bin ich da aufgrund meiner eigenen negativen Erfahrungen zu empfindlich...

Bei sehr, sehr gutem, ja fast optimalem Wetter grüßt Dich herzlich aus Wiesbaden

Schorschel

----------


## Schorschel

> Derjenige, der sich darüber aufregt, dass man einen Hilfesuchenden zu seinem OP-Entschluss beglückwünscht, hat sich hier im Forum selbst als "Dummkopf" bezeichnet.
> 
> 
> Herzliche Grüße
> 
> Wolfgang A.





> Wolfgang A.:
> Um nicht falsch verstanden zu werden. Unter "Zauderern" und "Zögerer" verstehe ich Teilnehmer, die sich in ähnlich guten Situationen befunden haben wie Diejenigen, die ich als Mutmacher bezeichne.
> Es muss doch jedem Teilnehmer aufgefallen sein, dass genau für diesen Personenkreis (?) die Empfehlungen abgegeben werden. Oder?


Hallo Wolfgang,

es liegt sicher an mir: Aber beide obige Zitate verstehe ich nicht so recht. Kannst Du mir bitte helfen?

Viele Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Anonymous1

> Naja, Schorschel, da schlage ich mich mit Strums langjähriger Meinung zu diesen groben Werkzeugen wie Knochenszintigraphie und CT des Bauchraumes auf Dieters Seite.
> Gruss Ludwig


Hallo Ludwig,

weil ja nicht jeder Strum hat, biete ich nachfolgend eine kleine Leseprobe an:



Ich hoffe, daß Herr Strum nichts gegen diesen Literaturraub hat, auch nicht die fleissigen Übersetzer. Zumal ich hiermit jedem den Erwerb dieses Buches empfehlen möchte.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## spertel

Hallo Schorschel

Einen Gruß zurück aus Berlin, wo es leider gerade angefangen hat zu regnen.

Mir liegt es fern, mich weder mit Dir noch anderen Forumteilnehmern hinsichtlich der möglichen Therapieentscheidung eines Ratsuchenden zu streiten. Letzendlich obliegt jedem selbst die Entscheidung, welche Maßnahmen er trifft und welche er nicht trifft.

Zu Deiner Frage : 

Als ich meine Diagnose vor knapp -2- Jahren erhielt, es war ein herrlicher Tag, 30 Grad warm und ich dachte, mir haut jemand eine Keule auf den Schädel. Mein Urologe sagte mir : 

"Sie sind gerade 44 Jahre alt geworden, das Ding muß raus, ...fertig aus !!"

Ich nach Hause, Internet an, habe in einem anderen Forum meine Panik geschildert und habe innerhalb von 3- Stunden einen sehr netten Beitrag eines Betroffenen aus Essen erhalten sowie einen Hinweis auf eine Klinik in Süddeutschland (Würzburg). Habe mir die Homepage dieser Klinik herausgesucht, dort war der Chefarzt abgebildet, ein kurzer Werdegang seiner Karriere und die hohen Fallzahlen der Klinik waren ebenfalls im Rahmen einer Graphik dargestellt (näheres entnehme meinem persönlichen Profil)..... und dabei habe ich mir gedacht :                                          

"So, dieser Mann wird Dich jetzt wieder gesund machen !!"

Ich habe am nächsten Tag einen Termin im Sekretariat dieser Klinik erhalten und bin -3- Wochen später per ICE nach Würzburg gefahren, einfach so, obwohl es hier in Berlin sicherlich ähnlich gute Möglichkeiten gegeben hätte.
Ich war damals überzeugt, dass ich das Richtige gemacht habe und bin es heute auch noch. Das bedeutet nicht, dass ich nun die Sicherheit habe, das Problem für immer los zu sein. Ich will damit nur sagen, dass mich persönlich mehrere Optionen (dies gilt auch für Zweitgutachten etc.) eher verunsichern, als mir die nötige Gewißheit bieten. Sicher war auch dies, wie vieles andere im Leben auch, eine Entscheidung, die zum größten Teil aus dem "Gefühl" heraus getroffen wurde.

Ich habe mir auch Deine Pk-Historie angesehen. Mir, als bekennendes Weichei, wäre diese Sache zu riskant. Wenn Du aber mit ähnlich guten Werten im Alter von 70 Jahren hier immer noch Ratschläge erteilst, bin ich der erste, der vor Dir den Hut zieht und sagt : 

"Schorschel, Du hast alles richtig gemacht !!"

Auch Dir ein frohes Osterfest

Spertel

----------


## Schorschel

> 1. Ich habe am nächsten Tag einen Termin im Sekretariat dieser Klinik erhalten und bin -3- Wochen später per ICE nach Würzburg gefahren, einfach so... 
> 
> 2. Wenn Du aber mit ähnlich guten Werten im Alter von 70 Jahren hier immer noch Ratschläge erteilst, bin ich der erste, der vor Dir den Hut zieht und sagt : 
> 
> "Schorschel, Du hast alles richtig gemacht !!"


Hallo Spertel,

wie unterschiedlich "Weicheier" sein können, denn (siehe oben, 1.), das wiederum wäre mir viel zu riskant gewesen.

Und zu 2.: In 9 Jahren nehme ich Dich beim Wort, und da ich öfters mal in berlin bin, kostet Dich das dann eine Molle!

Viele Grüße 

Schorschel

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Neunundzwanzig !

Von Dir ein



> Genau das von Dir erwähnte Center wurde von dem Urologen als nicht ratsam genannt, da diese (da sie fast nur Seeds durchführen), vorschnell zu dieser Therapie raten sollen. Zudem sagte der Urologe, dass bei Gleason 7 (3+4) die Heilungschancen bei Bestrahlung geringer bzw. umstritten seien.


Eben diese Information Deines Urologen ist einfach aus der Luft gegriffen.
Die Ärzte dort wägen schon sehr genau ab, ob noch Seeds möglich sind oder Afterloading, Äußerer Bestrahlung und Kurzzeit-HB erforderlich sind.

Seeds und OP sind bei Erwartung vollständiger Heilung, bis zu einem bestimmten Grenzbereich des Krankheitsfortschrittes, gleich zu setzen. Erst nach Überschreiten dieses Grenzbereiches fängt die Stärke der Brachy-Th.(Afterloading) an, weil dann OP und Seeds nicht mehr sicher sind.

Und genau an diesem Punkt fängt für mich das Problem mit vielen Urologen an, die dann mit hohem Risiko immer noch OP empfehlen.

Diesen Punkt zu finden, wo OP und Seeds nicht mehr sicher sind, ist wohl ganz schwer.
Bei GL 4+3 ist er sicherlich erreicht. Bei GL 3+4 ist es wohl immer eine individuelle Entscheidung, nach Ermittlung aller zur Verfügung stehenden Daten.

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo 29,

Ich verstehe sehr, dass Du verwirrt bist und aufgrund der vielen sich widersprechenden Beiträge nicht mehr weiter weiß. Es ist schon so, wie es Schorschel beschrieben hat, dass es im Forum die diversen Fraktionen gibt, die ihre Therapie als die richtige vertreten. Ich habe natürlich auch meine vorgefasste Meinung, aber ich möchte versuchen, Dir eine Anleitung, wie Du weiter machen solltest, an die Hand zu geben.
Ich schlage gemäß meinem Erfahrungsstand folgende Vorgehensweise vor:

1. Zuerst bei Prof. Böcking Uni Düsseldorf die DNA des Karzinoms bestimmen lassen. Dies gibt weiteren Aufschluss für die Therapiewahl, wie ich später erläutern werde. Dafür kann das beim Pathologen vorhandene Material aus der Biopsie verwendet werden. Prof. Böcking ist preiswert, und die Kosten sind etwa halb so hoch wie für die pathologische Untersuchung.

2. Weiter ein PET-Cholin-CT durchführen lassen. Ich habe hierzu einen Erfahrungsbericht verfasst und nachstehend der Link dazu
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=716
Dies Verfahren ist dem Knochenszintigramm und dem normalen CT- beides ist ja vorgesehen- überlegen. Mit dem PET-Cholin-CT bekommt man auch eine Information, wie groß das Karzinom in der Prostata ist, und ob dies noch wahrscheinlich in der Kapsel ist. Dazu zeigt es im ganzen Körper Metastasen einschließlich in den Knochen an. Mit dem PET-Cholin-CT erhält man den besten Gesamtüberblick.

3. Der Urologe soll Deinem Vater ein modernes Antibiotikum über vier Wochen verschreiben und danach PSA neu bestimmen. Dann sieht man, welcher Anteil von der eventuellen Entzündung herrührt und was dem PK zu zuordnen ist.

4. Das Zweitgutachten erst nach Bestimmung der DNA, und wenn es für die endgültige Therapiewahl relevant sein sollte, in Auftrag geben.

Nun zu den Therapievorschlägen:

*DHB*
Diese kommt gemäß meiner Auffassung als Einzeltherapie nur infrage, wenn die DNA eine peridiploide Verteilung nachweist. Ist die Verteilung peritetraploid oder schlechter, dann würde ich von einer reinen DHB bei Gleason 7 abraten. Der Grund ist, dass die Hormonbehandlung nur bei den diploiden Krebszellen sehr effektiv ist. Die höher gradigen Krebszellen sind Hormon unempfindlicher, und Prof. Böcking bringt dies auf den einfachen Nenner, die Guten machen Platz für die Bösen. Er meint damit, dass die diploiden Krebszellen absterben und somit Platz für die aggressiveren machen.
Deshalb ist es meiner Meinung sehr wichtig, die DNA bestimmen zu lassen, wenn man erwägt eine DHB zu machen. Zu beachten ist, dass die DHB keine kurative Therapie ist sondern die Zielsetzung hat, den PK in eine chronische Erkrankung zu überführen.

*Prostatektomie*
Dies ist sicherlich, wenn das PET-Cholin-CT aufzeigt, dass wahrscheinlich der PK in der Kapsel ist, eine gute Lösung mit guter Aussicht auf kurativen Erfolg. Dein Vater muss die Operation wollen und sich im Klaren sein über mögliche Nebenwirkungen. Letztere können durch einen guten erfahrenen Operateur minimiert werden. Bei dieser Lösung ist es also wichtig, sich einen sehr guten Operateur zu suchen.
Weiter hat die Prostatektomie den wesentlichen Vorteil, dass einem bei einem Rezidiv alle Therapiemöglichkeiten offen stehen.

*Bestrahlung*
Bei Gleason 7 und den relativ hohen PSA ist Brachy meiner Auffassung nach nicht die optimale Therapie. Hier sind die besseren Therapien HDR Afterloading oder IMRT. IMRT ist eine Weiterentwicklung der schon lange gebräuchlichen externen Bestrahlung mit sehr viel höherer Effektivität und deutlich geringeren Nebenwirkungen im Vergleich zu den älteren Verfahren. Auf der KISP Homepage unter Texte gibt es zwei sehr lesenswerte Erfahrungsberichte. Wenn Bestrahlung gewählt wird, dann sollte diese mit einer Hormontherapie gekoppelt werden, da die Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Rezidiv zu bekommen noch einmal etwa 5 % geringer ist als bei Bestrahlung alleine oder bei Prostatektomie.

Ich hoffe, dass meine Ausführungen Dir wieder den Weg aus der Informationsvielfalt zeigen. Sollte der PK gemäß PET-Cholin-CT, was aber nach den bisher bekannten Daten eher unwahrscheinlich ist, schon aus der Kapsel sein, dann bitte dies hier wieder im Forum aufzeigen, da dann andere Schritte notwendig wären.

Gruß Knut.

ffice:office" />

----------


## Harro

*Trommelfeuer*

Hallo Bernhard,

mir schwirrt der Kopf bei den vielen aufeinander prallenden meist gut fundierten Aussagen. Ich bin froh, daß ich die letzten 6 Jahre mit meinem PCa über die Runden gekommen bin, ohne bei den vielen jetzt auf mich einstürmenden Meinungen nicht gehirnalbern geworden zu sein.

Zitat *Bernhard :* Die Ärzte dort wägen schon sehr genau ab, ob noch Seeds möglich sind oder Afterloading, Äußerer Bestrahlung und Kurzzeit-HB erforderlich sind.

Und genau das, lieber Bernhard scheint gerade in Köln, die noch sehr abhängig sind von den eigentlichen Experten aus Bonn, nicht der Fall zu sein. Wenn man eine erhebliche vergrößerte Prostata - wie geschehen -
mit Brachy behandelt und dann nach enigen Monaten, weil das PSA wie eine Rakete ansteigt, auch noch die Nerven hat, dem Patienten Afterloading anzuhängen, dann habe ich dafür überhaupt kein Verständnis. Und nun hat der Mann Knochenmetastasen. Von Hormonbehandlung war hier nie die Rede, aber der Patient hängt nun am Tropf für seine regelmäßigen Infusionen bei weiter steigendem PSA.

*"Es gibt nur ein Anzeichen für Weisheit, gute Laune, die anhält"*
(Michel de Montaigne)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## wernert

Hallo,

wie kann man denn nun wirklich Knochenmetastasen beim PK
radiologisch diagnostizieren, wenn beim Knochenszintigramm
erst ab PSA 10 was festgestellt werden kann ?

Für eine aufklärende Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar.


wernert

----------


## Ironman

Hallo,
alle denjenigen die trotz ihrer Krebserkrankung noch realistisch denken können, muß doch klar sein, das eine sichere Operation nicht möglich ist. In meinem AHB Aufenthalt war einer dem sie während der Op dem Darm zerschnitten haben. Die Folge war 6 Monate Seitenausgang. Jetzt aber alles in Ordnung. Ein anderer bekam 1 Tag nach der Op einen Herzinfakt. Aber alle anderen Therapien haben auch Opfer oder etwa nicht?
Mit 70 würde ich mich bei einem niedrigen Tumorgrad auch nicht mehr operieren lassen. Aber in jüngeren Jahren muß man schon darüber nachdenken, ob man den Krebs evtl. heilen oder nur zum Stillstand kommen lassen will. 
Und den optimalen Arzt mit einer 100 % Heilungsrate wird es nicht geben.
Selbst bei 300 OP werden einige nicht so gut verlaufen.
Nur diese zunehmende Streiterei unter den Forumsmitgliedern ist für Neubetroffene sicher keine Hilfe.
Und zum Schluß, ich bin mit meiner Entscheidung zur Op zufrieden, auch wenn es vieleicht irgendwann weitergehen könnte. Ich muß es ja auch sein, die anderen Therapien habe ich nie kennen gelernt.
Gruß

----------


## LudwigS

Werner,
man muss sich einfach damit abfinden, dass man mit den technischen Geräten von heute wegen deren Nachweisgrenzen eben manches nicht sehen kann.
Deshalb muss man leider noch immer die Statistik bemühen wenn man trotzdem ein Gefühl für die Sache entwickeln will.

Das mit dem PSA 10 kann man auch nicht so absolut sehen, sondern die Wahrscheinlichkeit nur in Zusammenhang mit dem Gleason-Score.
Bei PSA 8 und Gleason 4+3 wäre ich schon für ein Knochenszintigramm, denn  mit dem grösseren Teil Gleasongrad 4 wird die Geschichte schon heiss.


Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Schorschel

> Ich muß es ja auch sein, die anderen Therapien habe ich nie kennen gelernt.


Lieber Ironman,

Du hast mit dieser so einfach klingenden Aussage 100%-ig recht. Ich wünsche allen diese Gelassenheit im Umgang mit der eigenen Entscheidung, denn dann würden viele Diskussionen hier im Forum nach meiner Überzeugung sachlicher verlaufen.

Dir weiterhin alles Gute!!

Viele Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Patrick

Hallo 29,

mit der OP trifft dein Vater nicht die schlechteste Entscheidung ! Und ich drücke euch die Daumen das er einen guten Operateuer findet und damit
alles erledigt ist und er die Pfeile die er dann noch im Köcher hat nicht mehr
braucht !

Bzgl. der Klinik am Ring:
Es gibt Ärzte die empfehlen grundsätzlich die OP und das ggf. auch dann
wenn eine nicht mehr angeraten wäre.
Und Köln ist nun einmal auf die Brachytherapie spezialisiert und bei gleichen
Voraussetzungen wird da  SEEDS oder das HDR-Afterloading als Therapie der Wahl angesehen.
Und obwohl ein Patient dort  bestimmt ein "Wirtschaftsfaktor" ist ( meine Behandlung nur in Köln hat ca. 30.000 Euro gekostet ) würde ich den Ärzten
nicht Unterstellen eine Behandlung zu empfehlen die nicht geeignet wäre nur um den Patienten "mitzunehmen".

Also, lass dich nicht zusehr verwirren und nochmals viel Glück für deinen
Vater. Es wird schon klappen !

P.

----------


## Schorschel

> ...meine Behandlung nur in Köln hat ca. 30.000 Euro gekostet...


Hallo Patrick,

dieser Betrag erstaunt mich. Die hatten mir vor 2 Jahren mal irgendetwas um 5 - 6000 EUR genannt, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Wie kommen die hohen Kosten bei Dir zustande (falls ich etwas Indiskretes frage, vergiss die Frage ganz einfach).

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

Ich möchte einen Vorschlag machen, und zwar in diesem Thread 29 nur noch zu antworten, wenn er eine gezielte Frage stellt. Die Antwort sollte gezielt sein, z.B. auch die gewünschten Anschriften oder Links zur besseren Aufklärung enthalten. Dieser Thread hat sich zu einem allgemeinen Tummelplatz unserer Meinungsvielfalt entwickelt, die ein Neubetroffener nicht verarbeiten kann. Neunundzwanzig hat ja auch schon seine Unsicherheit aufgrund dieser geballten Kompetenz bekundet. Wir helfen ihn nicht mit unseren kleinen Kriegchen (mich eingeschlossen).
Jeder Beitrag in diesem Thread, der nicht sein Anliegen ist, wird ihn weiter verunsichern. Diese Rubrik unseres Forums heißt nicht umsonst Erste Hilfe/Erster Rat. Dies sollten wir versuchen zu beherzigen.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Patrick

@ Knut,
du hast absolut Recht ! 
Der Fragesteller hat sonst wirklich keinen Überblick mehr.

@Schorschel,
hast PN - habe dir eine Aufstellung gesandt !
Ggf. war die dir genannte Summe, für eine ambulante SEEDS-Therapie ?

P.

----------


## Schorschel

[quote=Patrick;10308@Schorschel,
hast PN - habe dir eine Aufstellung gesandt !
Ggf. war die dir genannte Summe, für eine ambulante SEEDS-Therapie ?

P.[/quote]

Letztmals hier die ganz kurze Antwort:

Patrick, Du hast recht. Es ging um eine ambulante SEEDS-Brachy!

Danke und Gruß

Schorschel

----------


## neunundzwanzig

Hallo,

mein Vater hatte gestern die CT. Ich kann jetzt nur das wiedergeben, was mein Vater mir sagte, ich war bei der Untersuchung nicht dabei. Der Arzt sagte wohl, er könne keinen Krebs feststellen und auch keine vergrößerte Prostata, was auch immer das nun heissen mag. Den genauen Befund wird mein Vater - so denke ich - von seinem Urologen dann bekommen, der auch den Bericht erhalten wird. Für mich stellt sich natürlich jetzt die Frage, was dahinter steckt, irgendwie werde ich aus der Aussage nicht schlau.

Am Dienstag folgt die Knochenszintigraphie, spätestens dann melde ich mich wieder...

Vielen Dank für all Eure Antworten, ich wünsche Euch ein schönes Osterfest.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo 

bei einem T1c, wenn dieder stimmt, ist eine CT und Knochenzinti so unnütz wie ein Kropf und rausgeschmissenes Geld

Gruß Hans

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo "29",

Es ist so wie HansiB es Dir schreibt: Die Untersuchungen sind unnütz und werden erwartungsgemäß keine neuen Erkenntnisse bringen. Ich hatte Dir in meiner Antwort vom 3.4.07 eine vernünftige Vorgehensweise aufgezeigt, die bei Befolgung auch gute Informationen für richtige Therapien liefern würde. Ich schreibe bewusst "Therapien", da es fast immer mehrere Möglichkeiten gibt, abhängig vom eigenen Geschmack. Du solltest versuchen, das Steuer noch herum zu reißen in Richtung eines PET-Cholin-CT.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## neunundzwanzig

Hallo Knut,

bei der Menge an Informationen, die man bekommt, geht das eine oder andere schonmal an einem vorbei. Ich hab Deinen Beitrag erst jetzt gesehen und werde über die Ostertage mal ausführlich drüberlesen. Der Termin für die Szintigraphie steht sowieso für Dienstag an und die Option Deine Vorgehensweise zu wählen, steht ja trotzdem offen. Ich danke Dir erstmal, komme ggfs. mit Fragen auf Dich zurück!

Gruss

----------


## neunundzwanzig

Hallo zusammen,

also bei der heute durchgeführten Knochenszintigraphie wurde lediglich Rheuma festgestellt, aber sonst nichts. Mein Vater wird nun hoffentlich so schnell wie möglich einen neuen Termin beim Urologen bekommen. Dann wollen wir auch die DNA-Cytometrie in Düsseldorf in Auftrag geben, auch wenn wir es im ungünstigsten Fall komplett selber zahlen müssen.

Zusätzlich wollen wir dann noch eine PET-Cholin-CT machen lassen und danach das weitere Vorgehen entscheiden.

Nun sind mir zwei Fragen wichtig: 

1) Wo kann man in Rheinland, NRW oder in der Nähe die PET-Cholin-CT machen lassen? Für Hinweise per PN wäre ich dankbar.

2) In Düsseldorf wurde mir gesagt dass die DNA-Cytometrie rund 2,5-3 Wochen dauert und wahrscheinlich auch der Pathologe ein paar Tage zum Verschicken braucht. Dies wären dann vielleicht 4 Wochen. Ist das nicht zu riskant bzw. verliert man dadurch nicht zu viel Zeit?

Gruss und Danke an Euch alle

----------


## neunundzwanzig

Danke für Eure Antworten per PN.

Allerdings stelle ich die Frage nochmal, ob man sich die 3-4 Wochen, die für die DNA-Cytometrie und das PET-CHolin-CT noch gebraucht werden, noch nehmen kann. Der Arzttermin meines Vaters bzgl. des weiteren Vorgehens ist am Mittwoch, wenn wir dann die beiden o.g. Untersuchungen in Auftrag geben, vergehen ja sicherlich noch 3-4 Wochen... Ich habe etwas Sorge, dass dann viel zu viel Zeit vergeht, in der sich der Tumor weiter ausbreiten kann.

----------


## Patrick

Hallo "29"

du hast ja hier sicherlich vieles mitgelesen und auch öfters gehört das
Prostatatumore zu den langsam wachsenden Krebsarten gehören und das man
sich deshalb "etwas" Zeit für eine genaue Diagnose und Behandlungsform
lassen könnte.

Persönlich wurde mir nach meinem Befund gesagt, ich solle sehen das ich
binnen 4 Wochen zu einer Entscheidung komme.

Ich habe dann diverse Arzttermine / Gespräche hinter mich gebracht aber eigentlich keine weiteren Untersuchungen da ich vier Wochen vor meiner Biopsie einen "grossen Check-UP" habe durchführen lassen wo man mir sagte
das ich Bombenwerte hätte, Magen und Darm einwandfrei wären, alle Adern
ohne jegliche Anzeichen von Ablagerungen usw. usw. .... "*nur die rechte Prostatakante palpiert im Ultraschall deutlich..." 
Rest siehe Profil

*Meine Behandlung begann dann wirklich genau 4 Wochen nach dem Befund
mit der Hormonblockade ( 3-Monatsspritze ) und entnahme der Lymphknoten im Becken um wirklich Metastasen auszuschliessen.
Weitere 3 Wochen später begann dann die äussere Bestrahlung ( 7 Wochen) und dann nach 1,5 Wochen Pause jeweils im Abstand von 1 Woche die innere Bestrahlung.

*Ich persönlich glaube schon, das dein Vater die Zeit hat die Ergebnisse, die ja auch für die weitere Behandlung wesentlich sein können, abzuwarten.
Allerdings könnte ich auch verstehen, wenn er eine Entscheidung
wünscht, denn die Nervenbelastung des Befundes "Krebs" ist schon
immens !
*

----------


## neunundzwanzig

Hallo, erstmal danke an Euch alle für Eure Antworten.

Hier der aktuelle Stand:

Nachdem CT und Knochenszintigraphie durchgeführt wurden, bei denen kein Hinweis auf Metastasen gefunden wurde, hatten wir gestern den Termin beim Urologen. Er empfahl nochmals ausdrücklich die OP vorzuziehen, da nach einer Strahlentherapie eine OP wesentlich erschwert würde. Hormontherapie sei nur für Tumore in fortgeschrittenem Stadium, da hierbei keine Heilung erzielt werde. Daher haben wir die DNA-Analyse auch nicht angesprochen, da diese, so wie ich das verstanden habe, die mögliche Wirkung einer DHB bestimmt. Zudem meinte unser Urologe, dass ein PET-Cholin-CT keine weiteren wesentlichen Informationen liefert. Ich denke, das ist aber nur dann der Fall, wenn man sich zu einer Operation entscheidet, denn dann ist kein wirklicher Mehrwert gegeben, oder? Zudem halten wir die weitere Zeit (rund 4 Wochen), die dafür vergeht, für relativ lang.

In einem Gespräch mit der Krebs-Hotline seiner Privatversicherung wurde meinem Vater gestern nun der Hinweis auf HIFU gegeben. Er ist daran sehr interessiert, da ihm gesagt wurde, dass die Nebenwirkungen wesentlich überschaubarer seien. Wie steht ihr dazu? Ich bin zwar schon fleissig Informationen am sammeln, aber vielleicht könnte sich jemand mal dazu äußern, der mit HIFU Erfahrung gesammelt hat.

----------


## neunundzwanzig

So, HIFU ist nun auch raus aus der Verlosung.

Wir hatten heute in einer bekannten Kölner Klinik in der Innenstadt einen Termin, um uns eine zweite Meinung einzuholen.

Der Arzt bestätigte die uns bekannte Einschätzung, dass es sich um einen Tumor im Anfangsstadium handelt. Als mögliche Therapien nannte er uns die OP, äußere Bestrahlung, innere Bestrahlung und kombinierte Bestrahlung. Er gab die Werte des Befunds in ein Computerprogramm ein (vom Memorial Sloan-Kettering Cancer Center). Dieses berechnete die Wahrscheinlichkeit, nach 5 Jahren krebsfrei zu sein. Nach diesem Programm ergab sich eine 75%ige Wahrscheinlichkeit bei einer OP, 73% bei externer Bestrahlung, 76% bei innerer Bestrahlung und 85% bei kombinierter Bestrahlung. Er empfahl daraufhin die kombinierte Bestrahlung (wobei er sagte, dass die anderen 3 Möglichkeiten keineswegs falsch wären, sondern lediglich die zweite Wahl darstellen sollten. Er meinte falls hinterher Krebs wieder auftritt, wäre eine OP möglich (wenn auch komplizierter). Auf meinen Einwand, dass ich den umgekehrten Weg (erst OP, danach - falls angebracht - Bestrahlung), sagte er, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines erneuten Auftretens bei der OP eben doppelt so hoch wäre und man daher die kombinierte Bestrahlung wählen sollte. Zudem seien die Nebenwirkungen nicht in dem Maße vorhanden wie bei der OP. Dauerhafte Inkontinenz tritt angeblich so gut wie nie auf, dauerhafte Impotenz in 30-40% der Fälle (die dann aber auch behandelbar wäre)gegenüber rund 70% bei der OP. 
Der Arzt hat insgesamt einen guten Eindruck gemacht, war sehr bemüht und hat (meines Erachtens), nicht versucht meinen Vater zu etwas zu überreden und bot sich auch für ein weiteres Informationsgespräch, ggfs. auch mit dem Radiologen, an. 

Ihr könnt euch sicher vorstellen, dass wir jetzt wieder ein wenig verwirrter sind, zumal wir uns ja schon ein wenig auf die OP eingestellt hatten. Was sagt ihr zu den Äußerungen des Arztes?

Viele Grüße und ein schönes WE

----------


## Patrick

Hallo "29",

hast PM !

----------


## hjuergen

Hallo, hier ist der Vater von "neunundzwanzig" und traue mich jetzt erst ins Forum.

Zunächst vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten und Hinweise. Hier eine Frage von mir: Wenn ich mich für die kombinierte Bestrahlung entscheide, kann mir einer sagen ob eine Kontrolle der Lymphen und Samenbläschen erfolgt und wie diese vonstatten geht ? Gibt es weitere Betroffene die nach der gleichen Therapie mir ihre Erfahrungen mitteilen können.

Hierfür bereits jetzt danke im voraus !
Gruss Hjuergen

----------


## Patrick

Hallo HJuergen,

ich hatte dir bzw. deinem Sohn schon bzgl. der Behandlung geantwortet da ich die von dir angefragte Therapie des Afterloading kombiniert mit äusserer Bestrahlung habe durchführen lassen.. und zwar mit schlechteren Ausgangswerten wie du sie hast.

Die Kontrolle der Samenblässchen erfolge im Rahmen der Befundermittlung durch Ultraschall und CT.

Bzgl. der Lymphknoten ging man aufgrund des PSA-Wertes davon aus, das zu
90 % keine Metastasen vorliegen würde. Man erklärte mir aber auch, das man
mir empfehlen würde, die Lymphknoten im Becken ( "erste Pförtner" ) entfernen zu lassen um zu klären ob ggf. dort schon tumorzellen nachgewiesen werden was eine andere Behandlung erfordert hätte. Nach Rücksprache mit meinem Hausarzt habe ich es dann machen lassen.

Ansonsten schau mal im "Postfach" deines Sohnes nach, ich habe dort einiges zur Behandlung und speziell zur Klinik am Ring geschrieben.

Wie und für was du dich Entscheidest, ich wünsche dir viel Glück !!!

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo Hjuergen,
schön, dass Du jetzt selbst den Weg ins Forum gefunden hast.
Zu Deiner Frage nach dem Lymphknoten- und Samenblasenbefall kannst Du Dir aus den Partin-Tabellen ein eigenes Bild über die Befallwahrscheinlichkeiten machen. Die Tabellen findest Du beim Anklicken von "KISP" in der oberen Leiste und dann auf der linken Seite "Partin-Tabellen".
Ich bin bei meinem T1c-Tumor, PSA 10, PV=50ccm, Gleason 3+4=7 und 2 positive Stanzen von 10 (einseitig) und der geringen Befallswahrscheinlichkeit das Risiko vor 3 Jahren eingegangen, beide Organe nicht untersuchen zu lassen und habe mich auf ärztliches Anraten der Monotherapie (ohne Hormonvorbehandlung, nur 1-Hormonspritze 3 Monate vor der Op zwecks Volumenverkleinerung der Prostata) mit Seeds (ambulant) unterzogen. Mir geht es heute gut und der PSA-Wert ist inzwischen auf 0,94 abgesunken.
Gruß
Hajoke

----------


## ottogerd

> Man erklärte mir aber auch, das man
> mir empfehlen würde, die Lymphknoten im Becken ( "erste Pförtner" ) entfernen zu lassen um zu klären ob ggf. dort schon tumorzellen nachgewiesen werden was eine andere Behandlung erfordert hätte. Nach Rücksprache mit meinem Hausarzt habe ich es dann machen lassen.
> 
> A


Macht das denn Sinn, denn nach den mir vorliegenden Infos werden nicht grundsätzlich zuerst diese Lymphknoten befallen, sondern diese Art von Krebs kann jeden x-beliebigen zuerst befallen. Ist reiner Zufall welchen zuerst. Gibt ein Fachwort für, dass ich aber nicht mehr weiss.

----------


## Patrick

Hallo OttoGerd,

dazu kann ich dir Nichts sagen !? Man hat es mir angeraten, ich habe es durchführen lassen, mit dem pathologischen Ergebnis das die Lymphen frei waren.
Und doch es hat Sinn gemacht. Wäre ein Befund festgestellt worden, hätte ich mich wohl einer anderen, umfangreicheren und langwierigeren Therapie unterziehen müssen.
Bzw. hätte ich es nicht gemacht, ich hätte mir Zeit meines Lebens Vorwürfe gemacht wenn die Therapie versagt hätte, weil die Lymphknoten befallen waren.
*Doch, jetzt im Nachhinein ... ich habe in diesen 2 Jahren nie an dieser Entscheidung gezweifelt, es hat - für mich und meine Situation Sinn gemacht - und ich würde es wieder machen lassen denn mich hat schon der Zeitweise PSA-Bounce psychisch belastet, da dann noch die Frage... hat der Tumor ggf. gestreut... ?
Aber die Entscheidung muß jeder Betroffene selbst treffen.
*

----------


## neunundzwanzig

Also nach einer Reihe von weiteren Gesprächen ist die Wahl nun auf eine lapraskopische Radikal-OP im Klinikum Leverkusen gefallen. Der überwiegende Tenor in den vielen Gesprächen war, dass die OP angesichts des Gleason-Scores die bessere Wahl darstellt. Wie der operierende Arzt sagte, wird versucht einseitig nervenschonend zu operieren. Nach einem ca. 10tägigen Krankenhausaufenthalt soll dann eine rund 3wöchige Reha angeschlossen werden. Nun heisst es also erstmal rund 2 Wochen bis zur OP warten und hoffen, dass es die richtige Wahl war.

Auf diesem Weg an Euch alle nochmals ein Dankeschön für die Hilfestellungen, die ihr bei der Bewältigung der Informationsflut geleistet habt. Dieses Dankeschön kommt natürlich sowohl von mir als auch von meinem Vater. Wir halten Euch auf dem Laufenden.

Viele Grüße

----------


## neunundzwanzig

So, nun die neuesten Nachrichten. Mein Vater ist gestern operiert worden, ich habe ihn eben besucht. Soweit scheint es ihm den Umständen entsprechend ganz gut zu gehen. Der operierende Arzt sagte, die OP sei so gelaufen, wie man es sich gewünscht hätte. Es hätte einseitig schonend operiert werden können und das Karzinom war - soweit es "per Auge" erkennbar gewesen sei, auf die Kapsel begrenzt. Histologische Untersuchung und die Untersuchung der entnommenen Lymphen bekommen wir nächste Woche. Das hört sich - soweit ich das als Laie beurteilen kann - schonmal ganz gut an.

Auf diesem Wege auch von meinem Vater nochmal herzlichen Dank für Eure Unterstützung.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo 29



> Das hört sich - soweit ich das als Laie beurteilen kann - schonmal ganz gut an.


Das kann man wohl sagen! - Meine Intension lautet nach einer solch gut geglückten Op bald den Stationsarzt auf eine AHB anzusprechen und als Wunschklinik im näheren Umfeld die Quellental-Klinik in Bad Wildungen-Reinardshausen zu äußern.
Wenn Dein Vater sich bald wieder in gutem körperlichen und seelischem Zustand befinden will und soll, lasse Ihn nicht darauf verzichten! 

Grüße bitte mit den besten Genesungswünschen aus D-dorf
Heribert

----------


## neunundzwanzig

> Hallo 29
> 
> 
> Das kann man wohl sagen! - Meine Intension lautet nach einer solch gut geglückten Op bald den Stationsarzt auf eine AHB anzusprechen und als Wunschklinik im näheren Umfeld die Quellental-Klinik in Bad Wildungen-Reinardshausen zu äußern.
> Wenn Dein Vater sich bald wieder in gutem körperlichen und seelischem Zustand befinden will und soll, lasse Ihn nicht darauf verzichten! 
> 
> Grüße bitte mit den besten Genesungswünschen aus D-dorf
> Heribert


Ich nehme an mit AHB meinst Du Anschlussheilbehandlung? Hatte zuerst gedacht, das wäre eine Art von Hormonblockade. Also Bad Wildungen war eine der zwei Reha-Stationen, die uns auch vom behandelnden Arzt genannt wurde. Die andere ist mir gerade entfallen, befindet sich aber auch im süddeutschen Raum. Wir wollen uns für die entscheiden, in der man schnellstmöglich einen Platz bekommt, möglichst direkt im Anschluss an den Krankenhausaufenthalt, damit unser Vater erst garnicht auf die Idee kommt, doch zu Hause zu bleiben  :Blinzeln:

----------


## Heribert

Hallo 29

Bad Wildungen ist in der Nähe von Kassel. 
Das Wesentliche nach dem etwa 10ten Postoperativen Tag ist die Überprüfung der Anastomose - das ist die Schnittstelle zwischen Blase und Harnröhre. Danach wird der Harnröhren-Katheter entfernt. Dabei kommt es sehr häufig vor, dass der Betroffene nicht sofort das Wasser halten kann. Es dauert also einige Tage bis Wochen bis sich die Kontinenz wieder einstellt. Manschmal kann es auch Monate dauern. - Aber dieses Risiko wurde sicher besprochen.

Aus dem Grund ist es nicht gleichgültig in welche AHB-Klinik man kommt. Die von mir vorgestellte Klinik ist unter der Leitung von Prof. Otto eine der Erfolgreichsten in der Region, um nicht zu sagen bundesweit. 
An Stelle Deines Vaters würde ich eine Wartezeit von bis zu 14 Tagen in Kauf nehmen. Das ist auch zulässig. Zur urologisch/onkologischen Klinik Quellental und Klinik Wildental gibt es in Bad Wildungen keine Alternative. Das Gleiche werden Dir andere Forumteilnehmer aus der Region und auch von weiter her bestätigen können.

Ein schönes Wochenende
Heribert

----------


## OliverB

Hallo neunundzwanzig,

ich kann Heribert nur beipflichten. Im Januar/Februar 2006 habe ich meine Anschlussheilbehandlung ebenfalls der Quellental-Klinik in Bad Wildungen gemacht und war rundum sehr zufrieden.

Eine gewisse Eilbedürftigkeit bezüglich des Beginns der AHB besteht m.E. aber schon; wird diese nach einer Operation durchgeführt, muss sie spätestens zwei Wochen nach Entlassung aus der Akutklinik angetreten werden. Nach einer Bestrahlung kann sie wohl bis zu sechs Wochen nach Beendigung der Strahlenbehandlung beginnen. Sicherheitshalber kann man beim Rentenversicherungsträger oder der Krankenkasse nachfragen.

Wie ich gehört habe, melden manche Krankenhäuser (Sozialdienst) ihre frisch operierten Patienten auf Wunsch gleich zur AHB an. Ich bin Privatpatient und habe einfach selbst angerufen. Sicher bekommt man auch alle notwendigen Auskünfte bei der Klinik selbst; entsprechende Ansprechpartner der Klinik Quellental sind unter der Tel-Nr. 05621-751002 zu erreichen. Die Klinik Quellental ist so groß, dass man wohl für eine AHB recht schnell ein Bett bekommen dürfte. Andernfalls kann man auch gut in die Klinik Wildetal ausweichen.

Die Klinik Quellental liegt, ebenso wie die Schwester-Klinik Wildetal, im Ortsteil Reinhardshausen von Bad Wildungen und ist eine Spezialklinik für Anschlussheilbehandlungen (AHB, AR), uroonkologische Therapie und Präventivmaßnahmen mit den Behandlungsschwerpunkten Harninkontinenz, Blasenentleerungsstörungen und Erektile Dysfunktion.

Nach dem dort verfolgten Konzept wird mit prostatektomierten Männern keine Beckenbodengymnastik gemacht, sondern ein sogenanntes Training des äußeren Harnröhrenschließmuskels.

Daneben werden physiotherapeutische und osteopathische Entspannungsübungen des gesamten kleinen Beckens (OP-Bereich) durchgeführt.

Zunächst wird in Übungen vermittelt, den nach der OP verbliebenen äußeren Harnröhrenschließmuskel zu spüren und ganz leicht (vergleichbar einem Wimpernschlag) anzuspannen. Da der Harnröhrenschließmuskel zunächst nicht so leicht zu lokalisieren ist, überprüfen die Therapeuten durch gezieltes Handauflegen, ob der Patient den Muskel mit der richtigen Intensität (nur ganz leicht) anspannt.

Erwähnenswert wäre noch, dass in der Klinik Quellental ca. 200-250 Männer behandelt werden, die alle die gleichen Probleme haben. Dadurch ist das gesamte Personal  bis zur Putzfrau  auf die spezifischen Bedürfnisse der Patienten bestens eingestellt und war auf eine angenehme Weise zugewandt. Man musste sich um nichts kümmern und erhielt eine Rundumsorglos-Behandlung. Die Männer fühlten sich sichtlich wohl, es war eine entspannte Atmosphäre (fast vergleichbar einem Alpenhof), es wurde viel gelacht und der überwiegende Teil erholte sich sichtlich.

Gruß OliverB

----------


## neunundzwanzig

Auf diesem Weg nochmal vielen Dank für Eure Hinweise bzgl. der AHB. Ich persönlich bin überrascht, wie gut es meinem Vater zu gehen scheint. 

Am Tag nach der OP war er schon ganz gut drauf, am darauffolgenden nicht so gut, wobei das wahrscheinlich eher ne psychische Sache war. Heute, am vierten Tag nach der OP hat er einen sehr guten Eindruck gemacht, sowohl körperlich als auch psychisch (soweit man das als Laie beurteilen kann). Er kann schon relativ problemlos kürzere Wege gehen, durfte heute das erste mal duschen. Jetzt heisst es Daumen drücken beim histologischen Befund. Morgen soll evtl. der PSA-Wert gemessen werden.

Leider ist in der Klinik Bad Wildungen laut heutiger Auskunft von denen erst ab 29.05. wieder ein Platz frei. Bekommt man evtl. früher einen Termin, wenn das Krankenhaus dort anruft? Entlassen wird mein Vater evtl. schon am Freitag. Ich persönlich halte das nicht für sinnvoll, da - falls er nochmal Beschwerden bekommt - er am WE wohl nicht so einfach einen Ansprechpartner finden wird. Da ist er doch in der Klinik besser aufgehoben oder sehe ich das falsch?

Viele Grüße
(auch mit einem Dankeschön von meinem Vater)

----------


## Heribert

Hallo 29



> Leider ist in der Klinik Bad Wildungen laut heutiger Auskunft von denen erst ab 29.05. wieder ein Platz frei. Bekommt man evtl. früher einen Termin, wenn das Krankenhaus dort anruft? Entlassen wird mein Vater evtl. schon am Freitag.


Wenn PKV, den Entlassungsbefund mit der AHB-Empfehlung des Krankenhausarztes umgehend zusammen mit der Terminzusage der Quellental-Klinik an die Versicherung und evtl. Beihilfe.
Wenn GKV, wird alles direkt vom Krankenhaus über die LVA in Bochum abgewickelt. Aber auch da darauf drängen die Quellental-Klinik vorzuschlagen



> Ich persönlich halte das nicht für sinnvoll, da - falls er nochmal Beschwerden bekommt - er am WE wohl nicht so einfach einen Ansprechpartner finden wird. Da ist er doch in der Klinik besser aufgehoben oder sehe ich das falsch?


Es gibt Häuser die ihre Patienten schon nach dem 5. postoperatieven Tag noch mit Katheter nach Hause schicken, zum 9. Tag zur Anastomoseprüfung einbestellen, den Katheder dann ziehen und wieder nach Hause schicken. - Die Fallpauschale lässt grüßen. -

Wenn was sein sollte, was ich nicht glaube, nicht lange fackeln und zurück in die Klinik.
Alles Gute weiterhin
Heribert

----------


## neunundzwanzig

So, gestern hatte mein Vater ein neuerliches Gespräch mit dem behandelnden Arzt. Laut seiner Aussage war der Tumor auf die Kapsel beschränkt, hatte noch nicht gestreut und konnte vollständig entfernt werden. Die OP konnte einseitig nervendschonend durchgeführt werden und er sieht gute Chancen, dass mein Vater in ca. 1/2 bis 1 Jahr wieder voll hergestellt ist  :L&auml;cheln: 

Die Reha beginnt am 29.05. in Bad Wildungen.

Gibt es noch etwas, was man wissen sollte bzw. was man den Arzt fragen müsste?

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Neunundzwanzig,

das aktivieren der Schwellkörper im Glied darf nicht so lange vernachlässigt werden, wenn Er noch aktiv sein will. Da gibt es ganz bestimmte Anweiungen und Medikamenten Einnahmen wie vorgegangen werden soll, damit das wieder wird.

In Bad Wildungen gibt es mehrere RAHA-Kliniken, hoffe nur, daß Er die für Ihn genehmstes Haus relaxen kann.

Alles Gute für dein Papa
Helmut

----------


## Harro

*Stehaufmännchen*

Hallo Helmut, ich kenn mich da nicht so aus, wie das ist, wenn die Prostata nicht mehr da ist, weil ich meine noch habe. Aber durch die DHB und ehrlicherweise wegen des fehlenden Interesses und mangels minimalem Vermögens habe ich mir sogar eine leichte Phimose eingehandelt, die aber wohl leicht mit einer Sonde wieder von der Eichel getrennt werden kann. Man sagt wohl auch spanische Fliege. Aber ob man so kurz nach Prostatektomie schon wieder Hand anlegen sollte, wage ich fast zu bezweifeln?

*"Glücksichsein ist nicht der Zweck unseres Lebens, sondern das Ergebnis unserer Lebensweise"  * (Dariò Lostado)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## neunundzwanzig

also er bekommt seit gestern schon viagra, was wohl dafür sorgen soll, dass die erektionsfähigkeit erhalten bleibt. ich denke mal das meinst du, oder helmut?

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, meine Lieben, Hutschi und Neunundzwanzig,

für dein Papa ist das schon richtig Viagra einzunehmen aber was noch weiter einzunehmen ist sollten Andere, die Nervenschonend operiert worden sind bessere Empfehlungen geben können, ich kann es leider nicht!

Lieber Hutschi, das mit der Phimose ist natürlich eine unangenehme Sache, selbst ich habe manchmal mein Problem damit und mein "Kleiner" ist seit ewigen Zeiten beschitten aber eine Phimose kann dann entstehen, wenn man nicht von Z.z.Z. die Vorhaut vorsichtig nach hinten zieht! Die Harnröhre wird wegen der Prostata bei der OP um ca. 4 - 6 cm verkürzt und damit wird das Äussere nach innen gezogen aber die Vorhaut bleibt die Gleiche!

Anfürsich ist das ja das kleinere Übel! Oder?

Macht es Gut, Helmut

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Hutschi,

die Spanische Fliege ist ein Käfer, der pulverisiert eingenommen, evtl. ähnliche Wirkung hat wie Viagra, aber Vorsicht bei zu hoher Einnahmemenge.

Gruß Hans

----------


## Heribert

Hallo neunundzwanzig,

wie mir scheint, ist Dein Vater in einer fortschrittlichen Klinik operiert worden. Alles was es jetzt noch zu sagen gibt, wird er in Bad Wildungen erfahren. Dort wird auch das Problem des Schwellkörpertrainings und der ED auf der Tagesordnung stehen. Es sieht alles sehr gut aus.
Ich wünsche Deinem Vater eine gute Genesung. Mir hat auch sehr gut getan, in der AHB mit Mitbetroffenen über "alle" Probleme reden zu können. 

Alles Gute
Heribert

----------


## hjuergen

Hallo zusammen,

ich melde mich heute einmal wieder, nachdem ich eine vierwöchige Reha in der Quellenklinik Bad Wildungen hinter mir habe. Aufgrund der Empfehlungen kann ich zu dieser Reha-Massnahme sagen, dass der Erholungswert wirklich positiv war und die ärztliche Betreuung durch Prof. Otto weiter empfohlen werden kann.

Trotz dieser 4 Wochen ist leider eine Kontinenz noch nicht eingetreten eine minimale Verbesserung konnte über den nächtlichen Harnverlust registriert werden. Unverändert glaube ich den allgemeinen Aussagen, dass dieses Handicap eben doch wohl noch einige Zeit braucht. PSA-Wert bei der Entlassung lag aber erfreulicherweise bei 0,00, insoweit wird auch nach derzeitigem Stand keinerlei Bestrahlung mehr vorgenommen.

Nochmals Dank für all' Euere Hinweise, Ratschläge und guten Empfehlungen. 

Ich melde mich spätestens nach der ersten urologischen Untersuchung wieder.

Gruß hjuergen

----------


## Harro

*Spanische Fliege*

Hallo Hans, eben lese ich hier Deinen Beitrag vom 17.5.2007 zu dem obigen gefährlichen Käfer, den ich aus mir unerklärlichen Gründen mit Phimose in Zusammenhang gebracht habe. Vielleicht war ich gedanklich doch schon bei der Wirkungsweise des Pulvers, das aus diesem Tierchen gewonnen wird, denn bei Penis mit Phimose läuft es eben auch schlecht, selbst wenn die Schwellkörper noch mitspielen. Jetzt bin ich aber umfassend wie folgt aufgeklärt:

*Potenzmittel Spanische Fliege?*

Die Käferart (Lytta vesicatoria = Spanische Fliege) enthält den Wirkstoff Cantharidin. Die getrocknete Spanische Fliege wird zerrieben um dann mit diesem Pulver die Genitalien einzureiben. Dadurch werden die Haut oder die Schleimhäute gereizt. Es kommt zu einem Brennen und Stechen in den Harnwegen, der Scheide und den Nieren. Die Durchblutung des Beckens und der Sexualorgane wird erhöht. 
Das Brennen und Jucken führt zu einer Erektion und zu dem Verlangen nach Geschlechtsverkehr.

Also dann doch lieber Viagra oder reizvolle und tüchtige Partnerinnen

Gruß Hutschi

Jetzt habe ich es wieder:
*Paraphimose* (auch *spanischer Kragen*) bezeichnet einen medizinischen Vorfall, wenn eine verengte Vorhaut (Phimose) die Eichel des Penis einklemmt. Wird die Vorhaut nicht wieder zurückgestreift, kommt es zu einer ödematösen Schwellung. Die Vorhaut kann so stark anschwellen, dass es zu einer Nekrose der Eichel kommen kann.
Die Paraphimose entsteht, wenn die zurückgeschobene, zu enge Vorhaut hinter der Eichel (_Glans_) einen Schnürring bildet. Dies passiert häufig bei vorhergegangener bzw. bekannter Phimose, oder als Folge eines nicht sachgemäßen Legens eines transurethralen Dauerkatheters (s.a. Katheter), wenn vergessen wurde die Vorhaut wieder über die Eichel zurückzustreifen. Außerhalb des Krankenhauses entsteht der Spanische Kragen häufig während oder nach dem Geschlechtsverkehr oder der Selbstbefriedigung.
Es entsteht eine hoch schmerzhafte, odematöse (_Ödem = Wassereinlagerung in das Gewebe_) Schwellung der Eichel sowie der Vorhaut, da durch den Spanischen Kragen die weiter außen liegenden venösen Gefäße (Blutabstrom) abgeschnürt werden, jedoch die tiefer liegenden arteriellen Gefäße (Blutzustrom) nicht. Unbehandelt kann dies zu einem Absterben des Gewebes der Eichel führen (_Glansgangrän_).
Behandelt wird der Spanische Kragen zunächst durch einen Repositionsversuch durch einen Arzt, am besten einen Urologen mit Erfahrung. Hierbei wird nach Ausdrücken der Gewebsflüssigkeit im Präputium, mit sanfter Gewalt versucht, die Vorhaut über die Eichel zurückzustreifen. Um weitere Paraphimosen zu verhindern bzw. wenn das Repositionieren der Vorhaut scheitert, wird eine Zirkumzision (_Beschneidung_), in Absprache mit dem Patienten, durchgeführt.
Die Zirkumzision wird bei Kindern und Erwachsenen meist ambulant durchgeführt, bei erhöhtem Operationsrisiko durch begleitende Erkrankungen ist auch eine stationäre Therapie möglich.

Bei einer zu hohen Dosierung der Spanischen Fliege wird das Zentralnervensystem angegriffen und es kommt innerhalb von zwölf Stunden zum Tod durch Lebervergiftung, Kreislauf-zusammenbruch und Nierenversagen. Die wirksame Dosis dieses Potenzmittels liegt fast auf dem Niveau der tödlich giftigen Dosis. Aus diesem Grund sind bereits viele an einer Überdosierung gestorben. Bereits 10 bis 50 Milligramm Cantharidin, oral eingenommen, sind tödlich.

----------

